# الدعوه لأنشاء شركه مساهمه أو مركز أبحاث لدعم المخترعيين



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أتقدم ءالى الأخوه الأفاضل أعضاء وقائمين على هذا الموقع الهام والمتميز ءالى ءانشاء جمعيه نجمع من خلالها المال لأنشاء مركز أبحاث أو شركة مساهمه يمكن تسميتها شركة للحلول التقينه ليساهم كل عضو ولو بالقليل فالقيل عند الله كثير وكل على حسب مقدرته وأنا على يقين تام بأن هناك أعضاء وزوار لهذا الموقع ومشتركين جدد لديهم قناعه تام بهذه الأختراعات والمخترعين والبعض منهم يملكون شركات ومؤسسات وليست عندهم مشكله من الناحيه ماديه فأرجوا من الجميع أخذ هذا الأقتراح على محمل الجد والمصداقيه وءاذا مارأى هذا المشروع ( المركز - أو الشركه ) النور ودعم وتبنى أختراعات الشباب سواء كانوا أعضاء أو غيرهم من المخترعيين في عالمنا العربي الضائعيين الذي يحتاجون ءالى دعم ومساعده لدعم اختراعاتهم كي ترى النور وبأذن الله عز وجد سوف تكون هذي الأختراعات والتي هي في النهايه اختراعات صناعيه تجاريه ءاذا ماتم تصنيعها بشكل تجاري وتم طرحها بألأسواق سوف يدعم هذا المركز نفسه بنفسه ومن خلال حصول المركز على جزء من هذه الأرباح ومن خلال المركز لدعم مشاريع جديده المهم الخطوه الأولى ( البدايه ) ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو من الأخوه الأفاضل مشرفي الموقع ( تثبيت الموضوع ) وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت تكون هناك إرادة وعزيمة ودعم........ لدي رؤية كاملة بإذن الله لمشروع من هذا النوع ولكن البداية

نفسها مكلفة وتحتاج الكثير.....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لعل الصوت يسمع .............


----------



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم والعزيز محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته دائما وأبدا اعتمادنا وتوكلنا على الله وهذا الموضوع أمانه في أعناقننا جميع يجب على الأعضاء وغيرهم من المهتمين في هذا الأمر أن يتحملوا مسؤولياتهم تجاه الأخوه المخترعين والمبدعين ( والله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه ) ( وأن الله لايغير مابي قوم حتى يغيروا مابي أنفسم ) الأمر لايحتاج سوى الجديه والمصداقيه والقناعه بأن هناك مخترعين واختراعات هامه ومبتكره بحاجه ءالى دعم ولاتنتظروا أيها الأخوه من الحكومات العربيه أي مبادره في هذا الأمر خوفا على مصالحهم مع الشركات والدول الأجنبيه لن يكون هناك أي اهتمام ودعم من قبل هذه الحكومات لقصر نظرهم المحدود جدا علينا أن نجتهد وأن نكون نحن أصحاب هذه المبادره وأن نشد على أيدينا لتحقيق هذا الهدف وأنا أعلم تماما أن هناك من الأعضاء لديه القدره على تحقيق ذلك ونحن من أجل الاحساس بهذه المسؤوليه نطالب ( بصندوق ) أو فتح حساب في أي من البنوك المختاره ولو أن كل عضو وكل مهتم في هذا الأمر ساهمه بملبغ بسيط قدره ( 100 دولار ) على الأقل ءاذ لايكلف الله نفسا ءالا وسعها ونحن نعلم أن هناك من يستطيع أن يساهم بأكثر من هذا المبلغ والحمد لله نرى ومن خلال هذا الموقع ءاقبال ومشاركات جديده من قبل المهتمين بالأختراعات وكذلك أعضاء جدد ونعلم أيضا وبدون شك أن هناك الكثيرين ممن زارو هذا الموقع قد استفادوا من الأختراعات والأفكار المطروحه بشكل أو بآخر فاغتنموا الفرصه أيها الأخوه قبل فوات الأوان فثلما نجد هناك جمعيات خيريه لجمع التبرعات فلا مانع أن نجد متبرعين لجمع تبرعات لطلاب علم ( مخترعين ) قد تفخر بهم الأم في يوم من الأيام للنهوض بها ءالى مصاف الدول المتقدمه كما يمكن التنسيق بهذا الشأن مع الأخوه أعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى ومنهم أخونا محمد الكردي وتذكروا أخيرا أن ( خير الناس من ينفع الناس ) والله الموفق ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم المشكلة انه لابد من صفة رسمية لكي يثق بك الجميع لانه باي حق يمكن جمع هذه الاموال ؟

لابد من رؤية اكثر رسمية وجدية...


----------



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم محمد ءانشاء الله عز وجل وبتظافر الجهود المبذوله من الأخوه الأعضاء والأخوه المشرفين يمكن عندها أن نصل ءالى نيتجه ءان كل مايتم طرحه من خلال هذا الموقع ليس مجرد أفكار ونقاشات فقط بالعكس هناك أيضا مبدعين ومخترعين ومبتكرين انضموا ءالى هذا الموقع للتعبير عما يجول في داخلهم من أمل ودعم ممكن أن ترى من خلال ذلك اخترعاتهم النور الأمر لايحتاج ءالى صفقه فالصفقات لها خاصيتها ولا تبحث من خلال هذا الموقع الأمر مختلف تماما هنا هناك مخترعون وهناك مبدعون بحاجه ءالى دعم مالي أولا لتسجيل اخترعاتهم وحفظ حقوقهم ومن ثم تصنيع اخترعاتهم بشكل تجاري وأنا على يقين تام بأن هناك اختراعات لها أهميتها ويمكن أن تحقق الكثير من الأرباح الماديه ومن خلال ذلك يذهب جزء من هذه الأرباح ءالى صندوق أو حساب المركز أو الشركة ول نسميها شركة المخترعين والمهندسين العرب لتكون ( شركة مساهمه ) وليكن كذلك هذا الموقع الهام جدا ممثل لهذه الشركه على الأنترنت نعم هناك موقع أسمه موقع المهندسين العرب ونتمى كذلك أن نجد في يوم من الأيام هناك مركز أبحاث أو شركه اسمها شركة مخترعين والمهندسين العرب على غرار ما نشاهد ونسمع من مراكز أبحاث وشركات خاصه عصاميه قد بدأت من الصفر والأمثله هنا كثيره مثال على الأرادة والتصميم لنأخذ مثلا مأسسي شركة جوجل وهم شابان في أول العمر وأصبح لهما اليوم شأن كبير وهناك المخترع الهندي مخترع برنامج ( ******** ) حينما تم بيعها لشركة مايكروسفت بملايين الدولارات استطاعه أن يسخرها ويستثمرها في مشاريع كثيره تهم أبناء بلده في الهند والمثله هنا كثيره جدا يجب أخي الكريم أن نبدأ نحن أعضاء ومشرفين بهذه المبادره ودعمها بكل قوه والحمد لله وكما كنا نتوقع ونتمى أيضا زيادة الأعضاء أعضاء جدد لهذا الموقع الهام واليوم والحمد لله وصل العدد ءالى 300 ألف عضو وهذا شئ يبعث ءالى السرور وءالى الأمام ونتمى أن يصل العدد ءالى ملايين الأعضاء فتأكدوا ا]ها الأخوه أن هذا الموقه تزداد أهميته يوما بعد يوم وأتمنا أن نأخذ زمام المبادره والبدأ في فتح حساب لدى احدى البنوك المختاره من قبل الجميع ول يساهم كل واحد منا بمبلغ ( 100 دولار ) على الأقل لا يكلف الله نفسا ءالا وسعها وأنا أعلم بأن هناك من الأعضاء ما هو قادر أن أن يدفع أكثر من ذلك فمثل ما هناك جمعيات خيريه للتبرع للمحتاجين يمكن أن يكون هناك من يتبرع لطالب علم لمخترع ضائع ربما قد دخل اليأس ءالى قلبه لأنه لم يجد جه حكوميه في بلده تدعم وتقدر هذه الاختراعات والابداعات لا يمكن ومن خلال ما نطرحه أن يجدد الكثير من الأمل لديه ولدى الكثير من المخترعين والمبدعين كي ترى هذه الاخترعات النور الأمل أيها الأخوه بحاجه ءالى وقفه شجاعه ومبادره من الجميع أعضاء ومشرفين من أجل أن يرى هذا المشروع النور قريبا والله الموفق ..


----------



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ان ما تقدمنا به هو اقتراح وحلول لمشكله يعاني منها الكثيرين من المخترعين والمبدعين وخاصه زوار وأعضاء هذا الموقع والأمر لا يحتاج ءالى صفه رسميه أخي الكريم محمد أنت تعلم والكثؤين من الأخوه الأعضاء يعلمون تماما علم اليقين أن هناك فعلا مشكله حقيقيه موجوده وملموسه وأنهم يتمنوا في يوم من الأيام أن تحل وأنا على يقين أيضا أن لديهم نفس هذه الرؤى التي طرحناها الآن ولديهم الحرص كل الحرص على وجود هكذا مركز أو شركه مساهمه فالأمر أخي الكريم لا يحتاج ءالى صفه رسميه ولكن يحتاج ءالى قناعه وتظافر جهود ..

هذا وبالله التوفيق ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد طرحنا هذا الموضوع بشكل كبير جداً منذ أكثر من ستة أشهر عسى أن نجد أية جهة حكومية تتبنى مثل هذا المشروع أو حتى مستثمر كبير في البلاد العربية لكي يتم التعاون مع المركز الألماني الذي يحاول الدخول إلى المنطقة بتأسيس مركز أبحاث بشكل شراكة فعلية ....ولكن حتى الآن ما من مجيب .... العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة ..
المستثمرون لا يرون الفائدة على المدى الأبعد من اللحظة .. ويقولون أن رأس المال دائماً جبان ، بمعنى أنه لا يريد المخاطرة بالدفع والتمويل لفترت طويلة دون الحصول على المردود السريع.... لذلك يمكن حين وجود رأس المال الأساسي أن تتحول إلى شركة مساهمة إذا رغب بذلك المؤسسون ...


----------



## عضو1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم والفاضل عصام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم لاتنتظر أن تتحرك الحكومات والمسؤولين العرب نحو هذا الاتجاه فهذا الأمر لايحدث ءالا في الدول الغربيه مع الأسف الشديد حيث تجد هناك حكومات ومسؤولين يحملون على عاتقهم هذه المسؤوليه ومن خلالهم يتم الدعم ولكن أنا ومن خلال هذا الموقع أوجه رساله جاده ءالى جميع أعضاء ومشرفين هذا الموقع بأن نتحمل مسؤولياتنا تجاه هذه المبادره وأن نتحرك نحن للعمل على هذه الشراكه الألمانيه بحيث تكون هناك شراكه بين أعضاء ومشرفي هذا الموقع والمركز الألماني الذي تتحدث عنه ولقد طلبت من الجميع أن يساهم ولو بالقليل بمبلغ من المال ول نقل ( 100 دولار ) من كل عضو من أعضاء هذا المنتدى وأنا على يقين تام بأن هناك من الأعضاء ما هو قادر على أن يدفع أكثر من ذلك المشكله أخي الكريم أن الواحد منا يصرف وربما بشكل يومي الكثر والقليل روبما على أمور دنيويه تافه أو على الملبس والمأكل والمشرب وأموال تهدر هنا وهناك أعتقد أنها لو استثمر الاستثمار الأمثل من خلال هذا المشروع والشراكه الألمانيه التي طرحتها أخي الكريم عصام فهذا خير لنا ولي امتنا الاسلاميه المهم الجديه والمصداقيه من الجميع ويجب أن تأتي هذه المبادره منا نحن أعضاء ومشرفين في هذا الموقع ولا ننتظر أو نحلم كثيرا بأن يتحقق ذلك عن طريق جه حكوميه وذلك لقصر نظرهم ولعدم احساسهم بالمسؤوليه 

والله المستعان ..

بالمناسبه أخي الكريم عصام 

ممكن عنوان هذا المركز الألماني الذي تحدث عنه 

وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

مساؤكم خيرات ..

كما قلت دائما المشكلة تبدأ من الخطوة الأولى ..
وكما قال الجميع بداية المشكلة هي رأس المال و بالدعم و الاستمراريه للمشروع ..

قد يكون الحل بدعم المشاريع من خلال الملتقى و دعمها و تمويلها مؤقتا ..
ومع استمراريتها و ظهور الاستفادة للجميع يبدأ بتطبيق فتح أرض على الواقع لمثل هذه الاختراعات ودعمها ..

الحقيقة الموضوع كبير و نحتاج لآراء كثيرة لنستفيد ..

يعطيكم ألف عافية ..

تحياتي


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعين ليست المشكلة مادية بل أن المادة اسهل مشكلهى في هذا الموضوع و أتمنى من المشرف العام تنمضيم 
لجنه ولو من عدة اعضاء ومشر فين لمعالجة الامر ز


----------



## ملكة العين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق


----------



## عقاري متمكن (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اسعد الله مسائكم جميعا ........
فكره رائعة جدا ويجب علينا جميعا ان نتبناهذة الفكره ونبدا وان كانت الجهود قليله .


وكما يقال (( مشوار الف ميل يبدا بميل ))

المهم البديه 



ارجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## كمال رفاعى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله فكره جيده وفوائدها كثيره من وجهه النظر الدينيه فهى مساعده للشباب على العمل ويستتبعها فوائد عميمه (شغل اوقات الفراغ لدى الشباب -حصولهم على عائد مادى يعطيهم ما يفتقدونه من اهميه العمل وفكره من جد وجد وغير ذلك من الافكار الحسنه) ومن وجهه النظر الماديه التجاريه فهى فرصه لاصحاب رؤوس الاموال والممولين للمشروع فى استثمار طاقات الشباب وحفزهم على الابتكار والاكتشاف والعمل وما يستتبع ذلك من مكاسب ماديه عديده زد. ولكن يبقى اهم جزء فى المشروع الا وهو اخلاص النيه من الجميع وخاصه الممولين ووضع الضوابط التى تحقق حسن سير العمل وانضباطه وكذا انضباط العاملين كلهم لتتحقق الفائده المرجوة والله الموفق .


----------



## م عامر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة من حيث المبدأ ممتازة .. ولكنها بحاجة لتبني ودراسة معمقة وأعتقد أن تشكيل لجنة من المختصين قد يكون البداية الأفضل لتحقيق هذه الفكرة وتحويلها إلى واقع مقبول


----------



## جاسر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تحية طيبة  وبعد

أخي الفاضل عضو1, إخواني

أعتقد لو تتم دراسة جدوى (مبدئية) من ثم تعرض لمناقشتها يكون أفضل, أما القفز الى استعراض العقبات مثل الدعم المادي وما الى ذلك فهذا سيأسر تفكيرنا في مساحات ضيقة وفضاء خانق.

إذا وجدنا أن هذا المشروع مجدي علمياً وقابل في التطبيق بدون معوقات رئيسية, أو بمعوقات يمكن تفاديها, نبدأ في وضع خطط متنوعة وأساليب مختلفة تكفل لنا تأسيس هذا المشروع أو [ مشروع مصغر منه ].


أنا شخصياً أرى أن مثل هذه المشاريع صعب جداً اطلاقها من الملتقى لاعتبارات كثيرة قد يغفلها بعضنا بسبب الحماسة للفكرة خصوصاً أن هذا المشروع يتطلب فريق متكامل ليس من السهل إدارته وتوزيع المهام وهم في مكان واحد فما بالك بمفريق موزع على مساحة جغرافية ونظامية ! ــ ولكن في نفس الوقت لا أستطيع القول أن هذا مستحيل.

.
.

ولو نجحنا في دراسة هذا المشروع ومتطلباته بشكل شامل ومتكامل هذا أعده نجاح باهر

وهذا يمكن تحقيقه هنا لحسن حظنا 

.
.

ودمتم بخيرٍ وعافيةٍ


----------



## my_k505 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صراحتا مشروع يكتب بماء الذهب

ولكن من الجاد في هذا المشروع , وأنا معاكم قلبا وقالبا.

ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## علي علي علي ابوعمر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الافكار الجيدة تاخذ طريقها بالارادة السياسية فقط


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى صـاحب الاقتراح جزاك الله كل خير 
اقتراح مفيد وبناء يمكن اجمل مافيه انه سوف يخرج ان شاء الله من دائرة الكلام المنسق والردود البراقة الى الواقع والعمل المفيد لأمة

ومن المحتمل ان يكون رمز لتجمع افراد الامة التى من اهم ملامحهم ان التشتت لايفارقهم

نعم اخى اتفق معك فى الرأى هذا المنتدى يضم نخبة متميزة من العقول والامكانيات لاكن تحتاج فقط لمن يجمعها

عندى رأى بسيط هو

يتم ترح فكرة بناء شركة ولتكن (( شركة المخترعون العرب )) ويطلب من الجميع من يريد الانضمام الى الشركة سواء بفكرة او اختراع او تمويل 

يتم دراسة جدول لتكاليف الشركة وبناء عليه يتم تحديد رأس المال وقيمة الاسهم 

اما عن مكانها اكبر دولة يتم شراء الاسهم منها او يكون لها جزء كبير من ملكية الشركة يتم وضع الشركة فيها

وممكن ان تكون الشركة فى شقة او مكتب بالايجار وبعد ان يتم تجربة الفكرة والتأكد من نجاحها يتم بناء مركز لشركة ملكا لها

ومع مرور الوقت يفتح لها فروع صغيرة فى باقى انحاء الوطن العربى

نجاح المشروع متوقع بأذن الله ان ساند الجميع ووقف بجانبه معظم الموجودين هنا يشتغلون فى سوق العمل ويعرفون ما الاشياء التى تنقصه او ما متطلباته

ومنهم من يستطيع ان يوقنع صاحب شركة او مصنع بالاختراع الجديد التى انتجتهه الشركة

اعرف ان رأيى اقل من المتواضع لاكن اهو مجرد حماس لشيئ ممكن ان يخرج لنور ويهرب من حيز الكلام الى الفعل


----------



## مهندس عبقري (17 نوفمبر 2008)

وأنا أيضا أشجع مثل هذه الأفكار والمشاريع

والله الموفق


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء فكرة ممتازة ولكني لدي قناعة بان اي فكرة او اقتراح لا يقوم الا باجتهاد كبير وعزيمة قوية ولعلي لدي فترة كنت فيها بعيد عن الملتقي بسبب ضغط العمل ولكني اريد ان الفت الاخوة الاعضاء الي موضوع مهم وهو ان هذه الفكرة موجودة في السودان منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات تحت اسم هيئة رعاية الابداع العلمي وقد كنت احد المتشرفين بنيل جائزتها لافضل مشروع تخرج في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية للعام 2007 وهذا هو موقعها علي الانترنت http://apsi.sd/index/ ويمكن للاخوة اصحاب الاقتراح الدخول الي هذا الموقع والاستفادة من تجربتهم في طرق رعاية وتنشيط الابداع العلمي .
وادعو الله سبحانه تعالي ان يوفق الاخوة في هذه الفكرة العظيمة وقيام هيئة تضم كل المبدعين العرب.


----------



## المهندس الجبالي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلاماسلام (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يكون في عونكم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة رائعة جدا
لكن تحتاج لتخطيط محكم وآلية تنفيذ دقيقة

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى التوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اتفق مع رأي مشرفنا الاخ جاسر .. جملةً وتفصيلا

بالتوفيق


جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> تحية طيبة  وبعد
> 
> ...


----------



## السياب احمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مبادره جيده ومفيده ويا ريتتاحذ بجديه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا
بس الشركة دي هتكون فين والتواصل بينا يهكون ازااااااي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## اياد العبودي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا فكرة رائعة لكن الفعل كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا أعلم.............


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكرة جميلة ورائعة ولكن ما هي الخطوات الرئيسة لتبني مشروع كهذا ؟


----------



## chahi05 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله المعين. نتمنى النجاح لهذا المشروع انشاءالله


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

************************************* فكرة طبية **********************************


----------



## اسمهااان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
المقترع راااائع جدا و اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم لجعله واقعا ملموسا و ليس حبر على ورق وللك مني أخي الكريم فائق الاحترام و التقدير على هذه الفكره السديده و سر و نحن معك بإذن الله..............


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكرة جميلة


----------



## Ayman (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
احيي فيك ايجابيتك اخي عضو1..
لكن لكي نبدأ بخطوات جدية صحيحة لا بد ان نضع خطة محكمة للوصول للهدف المرجو.
ايضا يجب ان نرى تجارب الاخرين في هذا المجال لنبدأ من حيث انتهوا اليه
اعرف اخ زميل قدم من بلجيكا بعد ان حصل على دكتوراه.. انشأ "المركز العلمي للالكترونيات" بالقاهرة و كان هدفه سامي جدا
فقد كان يعطي دورات عملية صيفية لطلبة المدارس الابتدائية و الاعدادية (المتوسط) بمقابل مادي و يربي فيهم سياسة المحاورة و الانتقاد حتى لو كان للمدرس ما دام موضوعيا..
بهذا المقابل المادي يعلم اطفال غير قادرين حرفة الكترونية
نموذج ناجح جدا لكنه بالطبع واجهته مضايقات
لن يكون الطريق مفروشا بالورود

المهم علينا:
1- تحديد هدف-اهداف واضحة
2-تكوين رؤية عامة 
3-عمل لجنة من خلال الملتقى للبحث عن مكان و زمان مناسبين-اقترح دولة الكويت كمكان مناسب
4-بعد ايجاد المكان يتم التعاقد مع اخوة يديرون المركز باحتراف
5-لا بد من وجود جهه اعلامية و اعلانية


----------



## محمد كيكاني (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة ارجو الاستمرار 
ولاتياس ابدا يا عضو1


----------



## عضو1 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن ءانشاء الله نستنهض جميع الهمم هي مسؤولية الجميع ( يد واحده لاتصفق ) فاءذا كنا قد فقدنا الرجاء من الحكومات والمسؤولين فأجو أن لاتنتقل هذه العدوى ءالينا أعضاء ومشرفين نقول للجميع هذه أمانه في أعناقنا جميعا البدايه والانطلاق يجب أن يكون من هنا من هذا المنتدى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )هذه فرصه اخواني للجميع قبل ضياعها فنجدها قد نفذت في دول أوروبيه أو أمريكا أو غيرها من الدول أكرر على الجميع تحمل مسؤولياته وأمانته العلميه قبل ضياع الفرصه والحياه فرص كما يقال 

الله هم ءاني بلغت الله هم فاشهد ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عضو1 قال:


> نحن ءانشاء الله نستنهض جميع الهمم هي مسؤولية الجميع ( يد واحده لاتصفق ) فاءذا كنا قد فقدنا الرجاء من الحكومات والمسؤولين فأجو أن لاتنتقل هذه العدوى ءالينا أعضاء ومشرفين نقول للجميع هذه أمانه في أعناقنا جميعا البدايه والانطلاق يجب أن يكون من هنا من هذا المنتدى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )هذه فرصه اخواني للجميع قبل ضياعها فنجدها قد نفذت في دول أوروبيه أو أمريكا أو غيرها من الدول أكرر على الجميع تحمل مسؤولياته وأمانته العلميه قبل ضياع الفرصه والحياه فرص كما يقال
> 
> الله هم ءاني بلغت الله هم فاشهد ..


 
تمنياتي لك بالموفقية :15:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

للأسف كالعادة لايوجد بين الأعضاء من لديه معارف قوية مؤسساتية يمكن أن تتبنى الفكرة

ولايوجد من لديه قدرة مادية للتبني أيضا .........

لكن لا بأس من فترة لأخرى بالتذكير ...


----------



## عضو1 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم محمد الأمر أولا يحتاج ءالى جمع الأموال وفتح باب التبرع من الأعضاء والمشرفين ومن أراد من الأخوه زوار المنتدى المساهمه فحياه الله والمطلوب حاليا هو تشكيل لجنة ءاداريه من قبل أعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى والحمد لله عدد الاعضاء يزداد يوما بعد يوم حتى وصل العدد ءالى 300 مئة ألف ونتمنا المزيد من المشاركين وأصبح الموقع اليوم تزداد أهميته ومكانته لدى الجميع فلنبدأ على بركة الله ..


----------



## قناص البرامج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## emma8 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ليت الحلم يتحقق


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

متابعين
ولنا عودة إنشاء الله


----------



## محمد العصابي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## محمد العصابي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله في كل من يجشع الإبداع ومصنعيه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تعقيباً على ماقاله الزميل محمد الكردي : [ للأسف كالعادة لايوجد بين الأعضاء من لديه معارف قوية مؤسساتية يمكن أن تتبنى الفكرة]
أقول : عادة ما يوافق المسؤولون في أي دولة على مثل هذه القرارات إذا كان في نتائجه دخل مادي شخصي واضح لهم, وليس المهم مصلحة المجتمع أو الأمة أو أية مصلحة أخرى ، لكن نتمنى أن نلقى آذاناً صاغية في القريب العاجل بعدة عدة محاولات نرجو أن يكتب الله لها النجاح .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة اكيد الكل سيحبدها بالفعل علينا ان نتحد


----------



## م شريفة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة رائعة ... ونحن بهذا المنتدى اقترحنا الكثير من هذة الافكار وأن الأوان لتنفيذ فكرة من مجمل هذة الافكار.
يجب تنظيم لجان من أعضاء المنتدى في كل بلد وبعد ذلك يتم التنسيق بين بلد واخر عن طريق روساء اللجان .
ربما تكون البداية صعبة ولكن يا اخواني انظرو الى ما بعد 10 سنوات مثلا .... ماذا ستكونوا حققتم ..... أكيد الكثير ...


----------



## إسلام (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم هذه الفكرة!


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لابد ان كثيرا منا كان ومازال لديه افكار واختراعات يحلم ان يحققها فى يوم من الايام ولا كنه لايستطيع وهذا لبعض الظروف مثل 
قلة الامكانيات 
او الظروف الماديه 
ارجح ان هذه الفكره التى سوف تساعد الكثير والكثير من الناس 
ارجو اعلان كيفية االمساهمه


----------



## مقاول طموح (2 ديسمبر 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> ياريت تكون هناك إرادة وعزيمة ودعم........ لدي رؤية كاملة بإذن الله لمشروع من هذا النوع ولكن البداية
> 
> نفسها مكلفة وتحتاج الكثير.....


 

السلام عليكم

افكار ونقاش جميل

المشروع يبدأ بفكرة

والفكرة ظهرت واقتنع بها الكثير
ومصدرها مهندس قدير

ولكن لنحدد اول خطوة

ذكر اخونا المهندس محمد الكردي ان لديه تصور للمشروع

لكن يجب انتخاب فريق عمل لدراسة المشروع وتقييم البدائل
ومشاركة بقية الاعضاء النتائج !!

فمن لديه استعداد للمشاركة ؟؟؟
وما افضل دور يستطيع انجازه ويبدع فيه

اي ان العضو المشارك يبين لنا مواطن القوة والخبرة لديه

علما بأن المشاركين عليهم ان يتحلوابالجدية والعمل حتى النهاية
وهذا هو المتوقع في هذا المنتدى الراقي والعملي 



متمنيا لكم التوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## boukhors (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## Maher_Q (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخوتي الاكارم 
نعلم جميعنا اننا من دول عربية عدة 
وهذا يزيد في صعوبة الموضوع وقضية المصداقية التي تكلم عنها الاستاذ محمد الكردي المحترم
ولهذا يجب تدخل أشخاص يعملون في صلب الموضوع وعلى دراية كاملة بتاسيس المراكز والمجمعات العلمية 
والمشاكل المرافقة لها, فإن لهم رؤى متجددة وافكار قد تغيب عنا.

نستطيع كبداية (خطوة اولى) تقديم العون والمساعدة لطلاب الهندسة 
علميا او ماديا لاتمام مشاريعهم فبعضهم يملك مواهب وافكار رائعة ولكن يحتاج لعون او دعم, عندما كنت اعمل على مشروع التخرج تمنيت لو أجد شخصا يقف معي بشكل دائم (غير المشرف )شخص يكون اقرب من المشرف
ولديه خبرات عملية في التطبيق ولكن للأسف.(مع الشكر لمنتدانا الرائع)
وبعد تخرجي قررت تقديم المساعدة لكل من يحتاجها قبل ان يطلبها وارجو من كل مهندس مساعدة زملائه الذين لم يتخرجوا بعد, وبذلك نبدأ خطوة عملية قد تتطور لنصل إلى مشروعكم المطروح.

-------------------------------------------------
حقيقة المشروع رائع ومن منا لم يفكر فيه والله الموفق


----------



## msadek80 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة دى موجودة بالفعل
حد سمع عن الحضانات إللى فى القرية الذكية بمصر
و كمان حد سمع عن Itida


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة
نتمنى لها النجاح


----------



## احمد كم الماز (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## علي الحميد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لعلي أكون الوحيد المعارض .. ولعل كلامي يكون قاسياً بعض الشيء .. 

ما أسمعه من الأخوة لا يليق بمنتدى أعضاؤه من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة الطويلة والنظر الثاقب والمعرفة التي تتسع يومياً .. قد أقبل هذا التنظير من بعض حملة البكلوريوس الذين لا علاقة لهم بالتخصصات التقنية أما من قبلكم فكنت أتمنى أن لا أسمع هذا الكلام وذلك لعدة أسباب سأذكرها بدون مناقشة ولا تفصيل:

1- الوضع السياسي للدول العربية 
2- المستوى الاقتصادي
3- البنية التحتية 
4- مستوى التعليم
5- مستوى القطاعات الخدمية في الدولة

وكما أسلفت ن أناقش هذه النقاط لأنكم اعلم مني بها.. ما أود أن أقوله هو :

الفكرة : هي إنشاء مركز أبحاث لدعم المخترعين ... 
المشاكل :

1- التمويل : من كان يعتقد أن 100 دولار من أعضاء الموقع ستنشىء مركز أبحاث فهو حتماً لا يعلم كم ميزانية مراكز البحث العالمية. ومن يعتقد أن سينشىء مركز بحثي بمليون دولار أو 10 مليون دولار فهو يقيناً لم يسأل عن تكلفة الأجهزة المساعدة في الأعمال البحثية.

2- المستفيد: من هو المستفيد من المركز .. هل هم المخترعون!!! يعني هل سيقوم المركز بدعم اختراعي وتصنيعه وإخراجه بشكل نهائي على أمل أن يقتنع به أحد .. وما هي الميزانية التي ستكفي للاختراعات !!!
وهنا أود أن انوه إلى أن 90% من البحوث التي تتم في مراكز الأبحاث الأمريكية تعود لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية فلو توقفت وزارة الدفاع عن البحث لتوقف 90% من أنشطة مراكز البحوث .. بل إن هناك مراكز أبحاث في المملكة تعمل لصالح وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية .... فلا بد من وجود مستفيد أخير يطلب بحث فيقدم له نتيجة البحث وهنا يتم توفير ميزانية المركز.

3- مدى الحاجة لمركز بحثي مستقل: أعتقد أننا لسنا بصدد إنشاء مركز بحثي مستقل عن الدولة (على الأقل من وجهة نظري كسعودي) نظراً للحاجة الماسة للدعم المادي المستمر والدعم الرسمي الذي يحضى به الباحث (إن كان الموضوع يهم عامة الناس). وحتى أوضح لكم المقصد فإن مركز الأبحاث في جامعة البترول يجد دعم من الدولة مقبول جداً مقارنة بدولة من العالم الثالث ولكن الأبحاث التي تطرح فيه ليست أبحاث ترف فقط بل هي للتطبيق المباشر بعد النتائج ومن يدفع لهذه الأبحاث هي كبرى الشركات في المملكة مثل أرامكو وسابك. 

وهنا أؤكد على أن مركز البحث المستقل لن يجد التسامح الرسمي في الدخول للمواقع المحضورة أو حتى التعاون في توفير المعلومات الدقيقة والإحصائيات الحديثة كما هو الحال مع الجهات الرسمية.


----------



## afaw (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة وانا معكم


----------



## arch_noureldin (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره جميله و نوايا اجمل بس حاسيس انه صعب التجميع


----------



## ابن العميد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أحيي الاخ عضو1 علي فكرة الجميلة جدا (لانها للمدي البعيد مؤثرة للغاية اذا تم تطبيقها) وانا بحب الافكار العظيمة دي
واضيف ان كان من فكرة فلها تركيب لضمان نجاحها (للمدي القصير) واستمرارها (للمدي البعيد)
يعني لو هنعملها يبقي
1. نبدأ بتوزيع الكوادر علي الدول العربية كل دولة ولها كادر (لسهولة الاتصال والاجتماع)
2.نطرح الافكار في المنتدي بعد تخصيص قسم لهذا العمل وتصنيف المشاريع تحته
3.عمل شات لتبادل الخبرات والمساعدات وتحديد النقاط الهادفة
4.القائد (اللي هيشيل الليله) قصدي الفلوس وخلافه بيتم عمل اوراق رسمية لعمليات الاموال (لضمان الحق والزامه بالعهده)
5. المشاركين (بعضهم علم وبعضهم مجهود وبعضهم مال يجب الاتفاق علي طريقة توزيع الادوار والارباح وعمل عقد بها لوضع حدود وتضييق الخلاف لاقل دائرة ممكنه- ويختص عضو معين كقاضي ان حدث خلاف (لاقدر الله) والتدخل لحسم الامور)
6. وهيه اهم ما في الموضوع الهدف المرجو من الموضوع(نجاحات قصيرة وطويله يجب تحقيقها)

وجزاكم الله خيرا
( ولو مش هتعملوا المشروع ادوني الفلوس بسرعة بسرعة وانا هتصرف فيها بعد مرجع من سويسرا ههههههههههههه)

أخوكم/ م.أسامة عمر


----------



## محمد الجوبي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله نكون مساهمين


----------



## محمد الجوبي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أحيي الاخ عضو1 علي فكرة الجميلة جدا (لانها للمدي البعيد مؤثرة للغاية اذا تم تطبيقها) وانا بحب الافكار العظيمة دي
واضيف ان كان من فكرة فلها تركيب لضمان نجاحها (للمدي القصير) واستمرارها (للمدي البعيد)
يعني لو هنعملها يبقي
1. نبدأ بتوزيع الكوادر علي الدول العربية كل دولة ولها كادر (لسهولة الاتصال والاجتماع)
2.نطرح الافكار في المنتدي بعد تخصيص قسم لهذا العمل وتصنيف المشاريع تحته
3.عمل شات لتبادل الخبرات والمساعدات وتحديد النقاط الهادفة
4.القائد (اللي هيشيل الليله) قصدي الفلوس وخلافه بيتم عمل اوراق رسمية لعمليات الاموال (لضمان الحق والزامه بالعهده)
5. المشاركين (بعضهم علم وبعضهم مجهود وبعضهم مال يجب الاتفاق علي طريقة توزيع الادوار والارباح وعمل عقد بها لوضع حدود وتضييق الخلاف لاقل دائرة ممكنه- ويختص عضو معين كقاضي ان حدث خلاف (لاقدر الله) والتدخل لحسم الامور)
6. وهيه اهم ما في الموضوع الهدف المرجو من الموضوع(نجاحات قصيرة وطويله يجب تحقيقها)

وجزاكم الله خيرا
( ولو مش هتعملوا المشروع ادوني الفلوس بسرعة بسرعة وانا هتصرف فيها بعد مرجع من سويسرا ههههههههههههه)

أخوكم/محمد الجوبي


----------



## abdulrahman777 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*الفكرة ممتازة وانشاء اللة تترجم علي ارض الوقع*

الفكرة ممتازة وانشاء اللة تترجم علي ارض الوقع


----------



## سنا الأمل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
ما شاء الله كلام جميل و ممكن جدا جدا و الصراحة نحن نحتاج مثل هذا المشروع .
و انا متأكدة انه اذا نفذ سيكون انجح مشروع عرفته البشرية .
و شكرا على الاقتراح الغعال


----------



## demonarundo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة
ويجب ان يكون هذا الشغل الشاغل للحكومة
لكن لا امل مع هذا النظام


----------



## ticoo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة **والله المستعان*​


----------



## محمد رياض مكي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااا وعسى ان ياخذ بجديه من قبل الجميع


----------



## طالب الهندسة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة جميلة و نحن فعلاً نحتاج الى هذا المركز و السؤال هو كيف هي طريقة الدعم و ما هو الاسلوب الاداري و النظام المتبع "سوف يتبع" لانجاح الشركة فنحن دائماً نخطط لا ننظم و نجد للنجاح الله المستعان
طالب الهندسة عضو ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## عضو1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الأمر يتوقف على الجميع مشرفين وأعضاء المهم الجديه والمصداقيه


----------



## عضو1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

وتذكروا ( ءان الله لايغير مابي قوم حتى يغيروا ما بي أنفسهم )

وءان الله يحب ءاذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه 

اللهم ءاني بلغت اللهم فاشهد ..


----------



## rwmam (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكره ممتازه
وانا متاكد ان (ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) افاد كل من شارك به وكان عضوا او حتى زائرا باكثر من مبلغ 100 دولار وعليه فعلينا جميعا مساندة هذه الفكره ودعمها وكل واحد حسب ما يمكنه

مهندس rwmam


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساؤكم خيرات ..
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 

راي صائب

وكم نحتاج لدعم مثل تلك المشاريع

http://liveislam.net/ بث مباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه 
www.way2allah.com موقع الطريق الي الله
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1249 - عن ابن عباس رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُما قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى اللَّه من هذه الأيام يعني أيام العشر.
قالوا: يا رَسُول اللَّهِ ولا الجهاد في سبيل اللَّه؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل اللَّه إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء رواه البُخَارِيُّ.

عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## monster2001 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو ان تتقبلوا رأيي المتواضع خاصة انها اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الجميل

الفكرة رائعة من حيث الطرح و الاهداف و العزيمة ايضا 
و لكن كما قال اخي محمد الكردي لا بد ان يكون هناك صفة رسمية لجمع هذه الاموال
خاصة بعد كثرة المتلصصين علي المواقع سواء في الاموال او حسابات البنوك
و حتي الهواتف المحمولة ، 

اقترح ان تقوم ادارة المتتدي ( اذا استطاعت ) او اي شخص له القدرة 
بانشاء شركة رسمية تشبه الجمعيات الاهلية 
ليصبح هناك مصداقية في الامر، و ايضا تكون هناك رقابة علي العمل

و نتمني ان تتحقق هذه الفكرة نظرا لاهميتها و حاجتنا نحن لمن يرعى مخترعينا

و هذا ما اوضحه اخي ابن العميد في رده ، الفكرة رائعة و التنفيذ ينتظر البدء من احد القادرين


----------



## عادل محفوظ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه وانا احييك عليها واكيد انها مفيده وساكون ان شاء الله من المنضمين للمشروع ان صحت التسميه


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ............. أخوتى الاعزاء تحيه طيبه وبعد الموضوع أكثر من رائع لكن المهم ان يداوم الاخ الفاضل الذى طرح هذه الفكره على امدادنا بتصور اعم واشمل عن طريقة التنفيذ لاننا نحتاج فعلا لاكثر من مجرد المشاركه بالكلمات وأرجو الجديه


----------



## هالــة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

افكار رائعة تستحق الثناء عليها

وان شاء الله ربنا بيقدرنا على المشاركة

احترامي


----------



## علاء محسن علي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

توكلو على الله والله الموفق وانا اول من يؤيد الفكرة ولدي افكار جميله في مجال التصنيع ومفيده للجميع


----------



## ayham87 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة اكثر من رائعة لكنها تحتاج للتنظيم و الادارة
هناك ابداعات يقوم بها الطلاب في مشاريع التخرج وبعد تخرج الطلاب تندثر هذه المشاريع
لذلك لويكون احد افكار المؤسسة هو تبني مشاريع تخرج وتطويرها رح يكون هناك عوائد مادية الا الجانب الابداعي


----------



## فارلاند (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الله معنا وانا معكم في هذا المشروع والسؤال الأهم الأن هو كيف ؟؟


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

الفكره ممتازه و تستحق الدعم 

أبدؤ بالتخطيط و ترتيب الاولويات


----------



## ليدي لين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بأذن الله مارح يكون في تقصير ولكن اعزموا الهمه ودلونا كيف سوف تكون المساهمه


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## عضو1 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوه الأفاضل كما ذكرنا سابقا ونكرر هذه مهمة الجميع سواء كانوا أعضاء أو القائمين على هذه الموقع يجب العمل على تشكيل لجنة متخصصه كل في مجاله وخبرته وهم كثير والحمد لله في هذا المنتدى تذكروا ( يد واحده لاتصفق )


----------



## ToOoFi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخويه عالموضوع المهم والفكرة الراااائعة وان شاء الله نشوف استجابة من الكل

تقبلو مني خالص الود


----------



## عضو1 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ونحن نتظر البدء في هذه الخطوه من الجميع والله الموفق


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
_جزاكم الله الف خير على هذه المواضيع_


----------



## ah_aj16 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة جدا

ويا ريت تلاقي الدعم 

المعنوي اولا 

والمادي طبعا

ووفقكم الله للمزيد من عم الخير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
إخوتي الكرام الفكرة جميلة و الأهداف سامية و لكن ينقصها التنظيم و التفكير بعمق أكثر و التخطيط المفصل .
في البداية يجب أن نعرف أن مجتمعاتنا العربية ليست مجتمعات صناعية و إن مراكز الأبحاث في الدول النتقدمة تكون دائماً مقترنة بوجود مؤسسات صناعية تستفيد من نتاج مؤسسات الأبحاث بالإضافة إلى الجامعات و المؤسسات العلمية التي تكون الأساس العلمي الذي يرفد هذه المؤسسات بالباحثين و الخبراء . و بالتالي فإن مؤسسات الأبحاث هي حلقة وصل بين المؤسسات التعليمية و المؤسسات الصناعية و التجارية و وجود مؤسسات الأبحاث يأتي بعد وجود المؤسسات الصناعية و الأكاديمية .
لذلك لا يمكن أن نقفز على هذه الحقيقة و نأتي مباشرة إلى مؤسسات الأبحاث يدفعنا الحماس و نتغاضى عن الجدوى العملية من هذه الخطوة و بالتالي نتعرض للفشل و الإحباط .
و الحل هو أن نبدأ بداية منطقية فالجامعات موجودة أصلاً و إن كانت لا تؤدي دورها بشكل صحيح لكن يمكن تحفيزها بتحريك الصناعات الوطنية و هذا أمر يحتاج إلى سنوات من العمل الجاد الهادف ، لذلك يجب التفكير جدياً بالبدء بالتأسيس لصناعات محلية في بلداننا و تنميتها إلى أن نصل المرحلة التي تفرض علينا إنشاء مراكز أبحاث فتكون عندها مجدية جداً كما هي هذه المراكز في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة .
و البداية ممكن أن تكون في أي مجال من مجالات الصناعة على أن يكون من يبدأ بهذه الخطوة البسيطة صاحب رسالة و قد دون هدفه بعيد المدى منذ البداية بأن يعمل على تطوير الصناعة المحلية إلى المرحلة التي نستطيع فيها افتتاح مراكز أبحاث .
أرجو المعذرة على افطالة و لكنني أردت أن أدلي بدلوي في هذا الحوار إذ لي تجربة بسيطة فيه بتأسيس شركة النهضة التي نعمل على تطويرها و نأمل أن تكون بذرة لمؤسسة صناعية ضخمة بإذن الله تستطيع منافسة المؤسسات الصناعية الكبرى في العالم .


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنا من الله نجاح هذه الفكرة و الله الموفق


----------



## عضو1 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

نحترم جميع الردود والآراء ولكن نكرر أن الخطوه واللبنة الأولى يجب أن تنطلق من هذا المنتدى وبمشاركة الجميع 

أما بالنسبة لمراكز الأبحاث يمكن أن يشمل التأسيس على مركز نستطيع تفيذ اختراعاتنا ومن ثم التنسيق مع شركات وجهات لها خبرتها في مجال التصنيع وخصوصا ءاذا كان الاختراع تجاري وذات جدوى اقتصاديه سوف تؤتي ثمارها وأرباحها الماديه حال طرها في الأسواق هناك كبرى الشركات العالميه تستعين بمراكز أبحاث وشركات لها امكانيات وعندها معدات مواد أوليه للتصنيع طبعا كل ذلك يكون في البداية فقط لكن بعد توسع المشروع ونجاحه سوف يكون هناك مركز أبحاث على أعلى مستوى وشركة متكاملة يتم التحرك من خلالها وبوجود ماركة معينه يتفق عليها الجميع وتحت اسم واحد سوف ترى طريقها بأذن الله ءالى العالميه بعد أن تستفيد الاستفاده الكاملة من العائد المادي من هذه الاختراعات وهي كثيره والحمد لله هذا من جانب من جانب آخر لانريد أن نعول كثيرا على الجامعات فهي أيضا عندها قصر نظر كالحكومات والجميع يعلم مايحدث في الجامعات من سرقه للأفكار والاختراعات وعدم الدعم والاهتمام كما يجب أن يكون الجامعات في بعض الدول العربيه لدي تحفظ كبير عليها طبعا هي أكيد لاتقارن بالجامعات الغربيه التي تركز أفضل تركيز على الاختراعات والمخترعين ثمن هذه الجامعات تبدأ الأنطلاقه ءالى انجاز علمي جديد يتم الاهتمام به بجميع الوسائل وخصوصا الأعلام والشركات التجاريه ..

والله المستعان على ماتصفون والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة السلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة مذهلة اخي عضو 1 فكلنا لدينا تطلعات وافكار وارجو من الاخوة جميعا ممن لديهم افكار وابتكارات ان لا يخجلو من طرح هذهة الافغكار فقد تكون منها شرارة اختراع او ابتكار معين وكل العلماء بداو بهذه الطريقة


----------



## alghrooob (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في هذا الصرح الكبير
اشكر لكم كل ما تقومون به من جهود جباره في سبيل إنجاح هذا المنتدى وإبراز وجه اخر للمنتديات العربيه حيث انه يوجد منها الكثير الكثير ويا اسفي فهي كلها تصب في تضييع الوقت وتعليم اللا شيء حتى اني عزفت عن المشاركه والتسجيل فيها لأني لم استفد شيء وبفضل الله كنت ابحث عن مشروع لي في الأنتر نت وساقني البحث الي هذا الموقع وتفاجأت بما رأيته فيه من معلومات قيمه ودراسات رائعه واشتد اعجابي به انه علمي بحت وليس له في القيل والقال كما هو الحال في باقي المنتديات 
فلكم مني جزيل الشكر على ما تقومون به وتقدمونه لشباب المسلمين 

اما بخصوص الفكره فهي رائعه وممتازه وانا من من يحتاج مثل هذه الجمعيه لنكون تحت سقفها مجتمعين بإذن الله 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ويسر لكم كل ما فيه صلاح لأنفسكم وللأمه الأسلاميه


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لكن أخي عضو1 أنت بنفسك تقول أننا سنؤسس في البداية مركزاً لتنفيذ الاختراعات و هذا يعني أننا سننشىء معملاً صناعياً و هذا هو المطلوب و يجب أن نبدأ به قبل كل شيء و لا نبدأ بمركز أبحاث أولاً . و تذكر أخي أن تمويل المركز ليس رأس المال المطلوب لتأسيسه و إنما هو دفق مستمر من الموال التي تغطي مصروفاته و رواتب الموظفين و الكلف الباهضة للبحث العلمي و غيرها من المصاريف و هذا لا يمكن تمويله من جمع التبرعات إذ لا بد من التفكير بمصدر دخل ثابت . ففي الدول الصناعية يكون هذا التمويل من خلال شركات صناعية يتم التنسيق معها تكون هي المستفيدة من نتاج المركز . أما في حالة دولنا العربية فليست هناك شركات تؤمن بهذا المبدأ و ليس لديها بعد النظر ، لذلك برأيي الأفضل أن نبدأ أولاً بتأسيس شركة صناعية ولو بسيطة مثلاً لصنيع مكائن الـ Cnc ثم بعد جمع المبلغ الكافي لتأسيس مركز الأبحاث و تطويره نبدأ بإذن الله بالتأسيس لهذا المركز ، و عندها سيكون لدينا بالإضافة إلى مركز الأبحاث الشركة الصناعية التي يمكنها تمويل المركز و الإستفادة من إنتاجه من اختراعات و ابتكارات جديدة . و حينذاك سيكون المشروع ذا جدوى اقتصادية و بإمكاننا عندها نشر ثقافة الإبتكار في الأسواق المحلية .


----------



## tariqsamer (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الله الموفق مشروع جيد


----------



## motazplus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم ........................


----------



## duosrl (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع*


----------



## محمد 122 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم بالنسبة لموضوع انشاء مركز ابحاث لدعم المخترعين فاعتقادي الشخصى انه من الافضل البحث عن كيان قائم حاليا واقناع مسؤوليه بدعم صغار المخترعين بطريقه مختلفة عن الطرق الاكاديمية المحدده وعليهم ان يتولو ايجاد الدعم المادي للابحاث فتجربتي الشخصية انه يمكن تمويل المشاريع البحثية الجاده من خلال الجهات التي تؤمن باهمية البحث العلمي سواءا في الوطن العربي او العالم وذلك عن طريق عمل عرض جاد للمشروع البحثي ولا يتم كل ذلك الا من خلال مؤسسة بحثية معترف بها
والله الموفق والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng.shehab (8 ديسمبر 2008)

والله هذه فكرة سديدة جدا 
وكم يتمنى الانسان ان يوجد مثل هذه الافكار البناءة
ولكن اين البداية
والله الموفق


----------



## عضو1 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم وليد الحديدي أرد على كلامك باللآتي هو ءاذا تم تأسيس شركة مساهمة من الجميع فمن الطبيعي جدا أن تحتوى هذه الشركة على مركز أبحاث لعمل التجارب الحيه على الاختراعات ونماذج وتصاميم تجاريه قابله للتطبيق التجاري هذا من جانب من جانب آخر يعلم الجميع بأن كل اختراع أو جهاز يحتاج ءالى مواد أوليه وهي ربما تكون غير متوفره ءالا في الدول الصناعيه كما يعلم الجميع ومن جانب آخر وكما ذكرت هناك أولويه لدعم الاختراعات في حال تم تأسيس الشركة ومركز الأبحاث فهناك اختراعات لها صفه تجاريه بحته ءاذا ما طرحت في الأسواق وأصبح هناك رواج لها وخاصه الاستهلاكيه منها سوف تحقق أرباح ماديه كبيره يذهب جزء من هذه الارباح ءالى صندوق الشركه لدعم مشاريع واختراعات أخرى والباقي يستفيد منه المخترع لأخترعات أخرى ولتكوين مستقبل أفضل له وبالنسبة أن المبلغ لايكفي نقول بالعكس تماما وأنا على يقين تام وأكد على ذلك أنه لو تمت المساهمه من جميع الأعضاء في هذا الموقع كل على حسب استطاعته أنا على يقين أنا رأس المال سوف يكون كافيا وسوف يغطي المشروع نحن لانحتاج ءالى ملايين أو مليارات من أجل ذلك مايتم مساهمته من ألأخوه الأعضاء في البدايه كرأس مال هو في قناعتنا يكفي وأنا أقول في البدايه فقط وفي المرحله الثانيه وبعد دعم الاختراعات والتي لها صفة تجاريه كما ذكرنا سوف تغطي بأذن الله نفقات ومصاريف الشركة وكذلك سوف يتم توفير رأس مال يدخل ءالى الصندوق حتى يستفاد منه وبالنسبه للمركز أود أن أوضح هنا بأن أي مركز في العالم لايحمل صفة تجاريه ءانما هو صفه علميه وتجارب وبعد نجاح هذه التجارب تطرح هذه الاختراعات للتسويق والدعم المادي أو البيع فتأتي الشركات لدعم أ وشراء هذه الاختراعات بمبالغ محدوده نوعا ما لأن هذا المنتج أو الاختراع لم يدخل بعد حيز التنفيذ التجاري ءالا بعد التصنيع وطرحه في الأسواق والأمر هنا بالنسبة لما طرحناه مختلف قليلا نحن نريد أن يكون هناك كيان متكامل مركز أبحاث حتى لو كان بالأمكانيات متواضعه وشركة يكون المركز من ضمنها وبوجود خبرات ومهندسين ومخترعين يتم عمل التجارب والأبحاث والدراسة وطرح المناقشات والأولويه في التنفيذ والتصنيع للأختراعات التجاريه حتى تأتي ثمارها المرجوه كما نريد أن نوضح أن بعض الاخوه الأعضاء الذين يعولون كثيرا على جهات حكوميه ومؤسسات حكوميه الجميع يعلم ومن خلا ل تجارب كانت هناك ولازالت الكثير من الاختراعات لم تلقى أي دعم أو اهتمام من قبل الحكومات فلا حياة لمن تنادي نسمع ونشاهد أمثله كثيره على ذلك ءان من يريد أن ينتظر هذه الحكومات والمؤسسات الحكوميه عليه أن ينتظر كثيرا وفي النهاية لن يستفيد شئ سوى مضعيت الوقت والروتين وتذكروا ( ءان الله لايغير ما بي قوم حتى يغيروا مابي أنفسهم )

وتذكروا أيضا ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ) ..


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعه
يجب ان تفعل
وتأخذ شكل الرسمية


----------



## اعجال (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني هذه هي اول خطوة من خطوات النجاح باذن الله ونتمنى من كل عضو في المنتدى بالمشاركة ولوبجزء يسير وارجو منكم ادراج رقم الحساب الذي يمكن لنا ان نضع به بعض مايسره الله لنا


----------



## mohammedfrp (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الله المستعان


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : 
شكرا لجهودكم ولكن لايمكن تبني مثل هذا المشروع لعدم توفر ألية لتنفيذه ولكن يمكتتا المساهمة في المشاريع التي تمس مهنتنا ومساندة باقي الاعضاء بشكل مفيد مثل انشاء صفحة تهتم ببيع وتبادل المعدات الهندسية والبرامج ودورات التدريب. عموما الله يوفقكم فيما تسعوت اليه.


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة بس يا اخوان التطبيق كيف ؟


----------



## hozen (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اسف
لم اقصد المخالفه


----------



## amsaad (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*يجب مراعاة المشروع من كافةو جوانبه أولا*

فكرة جيدة بل و رائعة و لكن يجب قبل ذلك بحث الأمور القانونية في هذا الموضوع و كيفية إثبات الحق فى الادارة و كيفية صرف المال على المشاريع و كيفيه اختيار المشاريع الأحق من غيرها بالمال و هكذا و من رأيي ألا تضع حدا للمال لا حد أدنى و لا حد أعلى فعندنا في مصر الأجور غالبا ما تكون لا تتعدى الـ 100 دولار فكيف لي أن أشترك بأجر شهر و هو أصلا لا يكفى مصاريفي بالطبع لن أتمكن. و شكرا...


----------



## توحه المهندسه (9 ديسمبر 2008)

والله فكره رائعه جدا وياريت تتطبق لان هناك الكثير من الطاقات التي تحتاج مثل هكذا مراكز او جمعيات لكي تبدع وتنتج ..........ياريت تطبق بصدق


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو من الله التوفيق لهذا المسعى الرائع وانشاء الله بداية خير على الطريق الصحيح


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مثير للاهتمام
ولقد طرحت موضوع في السابق ( افكار وبراءات اختراع عربيه ) وكان اهدف منه انشاء قسم في الملتقى لنشر لتلك الافكار وبراءات الاختراع العربيه ليساهم هذا القسم بشيء ما


----------



## عضو1 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوه الأفاضل يبدو أن هناك سوء فهم لما طرحناه في هذا الموضوع أحد الأخوه يسأل أن مبلغ ( 100 دولار ) لاتكفي وهو قد تصور أن هذا المبلغ هي أقساط تدفع شهريا أرد على هذه النقطه وأقول لا طبعا يا أخي الكريم الموضوع ليس كذلك أنا عندما طرحنا فتح باب التبرع كان على أمل مشاركة ( 300 ألف ) عضو هم أعضاء في هذا المنتدى وقلنا أن الحد الأدنى للتبرع هو ( 100 دولار ) وقلنا أيضا نحن على يقين بأن هناك الكثير من الأخوه الأعضاء يستطيعون التبرع والمساهمة بأكثر من ذلك وقلنا أيضا أن هذا التبرع هو لمره واحده فقط وبهذا التبرع نستطيع أن نحصل على مبلغ كبير من المال نبدأ بالخطوه الأولى وهي تأسيس الشركة يعني هي اللبنة الأولي والبعض هنا قد فهمه خطأ وأصبح هناك سوء فهم حينما تحدثوا عن مركز أبحاث ولقد أوضحنا هذا الموضوع سابقا ونكرر مره أخرى نحن بحاجه ءالى وجود شركة مساهمة متخصصه في تصنيع نماذج اختراعات قابله للتطبيق التجاري ليتم عرضها على وبعد الأتفاق مع شركات صناعية لتصنيعها بشكل تجاري وقلنا أن الأولويه لذلك للأختراعات التجاريه التي تهم شريحه كبيره من المستهليكن والعائد المادي منها تدخل ءالى صندوق الشركة لدعم مشاريع أخرى طبعا بعد أن يأخذ المخترع حقه بالكامل وبعد بيع اختراعه ليذهب جزء من هذا البيع ءالى صندوق الشركة هذا من جانب من جانب آخر البعض قد أعتقده أيضا هو أننا بصدد انشاء مركز أبحاث عالمي وبأمكانيات ماديه ضخمه أيضا هذا الكلام غير صيحيح نقول ونرد على هذا الكلام أنه من الطبيعي أن تحتوي أي شركة في العالم على قسم فني أو روشة عمل مكونه من مهندسين ومصممين وحتى مخترعين لتطبيق وتصميم هذه الاختراعات بحيث يكون هناك نموذج جاهز للتصنيع التجاري وبالتنسيق والاتفاق من شركات متخصصه في ذلك لما تملكه من خبرات ومواد أولويه على أن يتم تصنيع المنتج بكميات تجاريه ولصالح الشركة المساهمة طبعا من حفظ حقوق المخترع ومن جميع النواحي ونحن هنا ومن خلال هذه الشركة سوف يتم تخصيص قسم فني ورشة عمل للتطبيق العلمي والنظري حتى لو كانت في غرفة من غرف الشركة طبعا كل هذا نقول في بداية الطريق حتى تتحسن الظروف الماديه وتكبر هذه الشركة نوسع بعد ذلك في حجم الشركة والمركز كذلك وأكرر مره أخرى ءان التبرع من الجميع هو لمره واحده فقط وليس بشكل دائم ءاذ أن المبلغ يكفي بأذن الله لأنشاء هذه الشركة ومن ثم جزء من هذا المبلغ يذهب لعدم الاختراعات طبعا كما قلناأيضا وحتى نستفيد ماديا هذا أولا لابده أن تكون الأولويه للأختراعات التجاريه الاستهلاكيه المسفيد منها شريحة كبيره من المجتمع والناس بحيث تحقق عائد مادي كبير تستفيد منها الشركة بدعم اختراعات أخرى طبعا الجميع يعلم بأن هناك الكثير من هذه الاختراعات التجاريه موجوده وجاهزه للتطبيق ولكن بحاجه ماسه ءالى رأس المال ..

أخيرا لاحظت أن هناك الكثير من الردود على هذا الموضوع وكنت أتنمى لو ترجمت ءالى أفعال بدلا من اضاعت الوقت في القيل والقال وكثرت السؤال وهذه هي مشكلتنا نحن العرب نتحدث كثيرا ولانرى أي خطوه للأمام والعكس تماما في الغرب يعملون أكثر مما يتحدثون ..

سبحان الله وبحمدك وأستغفرك وأتوب ءاليك ..


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعه جميله جدا


----------



## haci farid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

والله فكرة جيدة و رائعة


----------



## dado2006 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بداية اشكر المهندس القائم على هذا المشروع وادعوةا الله ان يوفقه لما يحبه ويرضاه وهذا موضع فى غاية الاهميه لرعاية المخترعين


----------



## منتصف العمر (9 ديسمبر 2008)

نسال الله التوفيق ونحن نعين ونعاون ..... ودمتم سالمين


----------



## مهند الشريف (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكره كبيره وامتمنى لها النجاح


----------



## keep smiling (10 ديسمبر 2008)

:20::20:بصراحة الفكرة جامدة جدا وكبيرة اوى وعايزة اكبر من مجرد اقتراح فى موقع اكيدفى ناس عندهم اخترعات بس محتاجة تمويل انا ماعنديش الخبرة الكافية اللى اتكلم بيها لانى لسه اولى مدنى بس ربنا معاك


----------



## hng2000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام و انتم بخير 
في البداية الفكرة جيدة و تحتاج لتبني و تنفيذ
ثانيا أحنا مهندسين يعني لابد للموضوع من تخطيط جيد قبل العرض 
بمعني وضع تصور مبدئي لطريقة تنفيذ الفكرة و من ثم عرضها على الاعضاء ثم اخذ الآراء و تنقيحها و صياغتها في صورة دراسة جدوي 
و ليس مستبعد أخذ رأي الخبراء في كل مجال و أساتذة الجامعات المهتمين بالموضوع حيث أنهم أصحاب العلم و الخبرة و الاحتكاك بالمباشر بعملية البحث و الاختارعات


----------



## أنور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكل جهد يبذل في هذا الاتجاه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الحماسة واضح أنها موجودة والمطلوب خطوة عملية للأمام....

المشكلة التي تحول دون التطبيق بالدرجة الأولى التباعد بين الأعضاء وبعد تفكير أظن أن اول خطوة ممكن أن نبدأ بها

هي تخصيص بيئة لمجالات العمل عن بعد وهو مشروع مازلت أطرحه في كل مكان ولكن لا استجابة

وسأقوم بأول خطوة قريبا وهي تدشين موقع جديد على الشبكة للعمل عن بعد يحتوي ضمن مجالاته الاختراعات

ان شاء الله تعالى...


----------



## عادل الفيصل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة و ان شاء الله ترى النور


----------



## ع ـبدالله (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يووفق الىآ مافيـه الخيرٍ والنفع للجميع


----------



## سمية موسى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## عضو1 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

العالم اليوم أصبح قريه صغيره بفضل هذه التكنولوجيا ووسائل الاتصال ليجمع الله عز وجل الجميع ءذا كانت هناك جديه ونوايا صادقه فسيروا على بركة الله ..


----------



## ميثاق (10 ديسمبر 2008)

المهم هو التطبيق وكيفيه اليه التطبيق


----------



## بلال زبيب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وةانتم بخير
مشكورين على هذا الجهد ووفقكم الله


----------



## msss_good (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يا ليت هذه الفكرة تجد طريقها للنور فهى كفيلة بتغيير الكثير من واقعنا التعبان ولعلها تكون نواة لمشاريع أخرى ضخمة تلحقنا بالعالم الذى سبقنا من زمان


----------



## هزيم بلال (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم فكرة رائعة ونسال الله ان يوفق لانجاحها وجني ثمارها ولكن كيف يمكننا المساهمة في تجسيدها وترجمة الافكار الى اعمال والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## aljmmal (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل فكرة جدا رائعة ونرجو من الجميع التعامل والتفاعل معها


----------



## الشعاع الاخضر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة نشد على يديك يا اخي​


----------



## elkhabir (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة*


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف نستفيد منها كمعماريين


----------



## alaa_84 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هيا بنا للأمام


----------



## azedine bada (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
إن الفكرة جيدة ولا ارى ان احدا سوف يعارضها من حيت المبدا لكن كما يقال"زواج يوم يلزم له سنة تفكير" فانا مع هذا القول و علينا نحن الاعضاء ان نفكر بعمق و تدبر في طريقة تجسيد هذه الفكرة على ارض الواقع لان تجسيدها ليس بالامر الهين .وفقنا الله إلى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## ادور (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
يمكن ان يحدث هذا ولكن يجب ان تكون هناك مكان واهم من ذالك هي الثقة في الاخرين


----------



## قرشي محمد ابراهيم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مساءالخير ...
فكرة رائعه جدا" واتمني ان يشارك الجميع فيها .
وشكرا"


----------



## بلسم باسم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وبكل من يدعم الافكار التي اساسها الخير انشاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## altarrah82 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ممكن


----------



## وليد الدويك (13 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة ولكن بحاجة الى مجهود ليس بالبسيط لانجاح الموضوع


----------



## علي عبدالله حمزة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله بعد مأستقبل اي اي وسائل اتصال واذا تكرر الأمر سأتصل بالأدارة مباشرةً سامحوني لطفاً منكم ودمت سالمين


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل
بس اهم شئ المظلة القانونية لهذا العمل
لان انتوا عارفين ان اى شئ متعلق بجمع تبرعات من اجل هدف عام يكون مراقب امنيا
والموضوع ده اذا ما جهزش كويس من الناحية القانونية ممكن يفشل

ثانيا يجب تحديد حساب بنكى معين لايداع الاموال فيه

وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعا


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (13 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة 

نحن في الخدمة


----------



## أحمد زويل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الافكار موجودة ومدروسة
لكن المهم هو وضعها فى حيز التنفيذ
فارجو ان تكون المقترحات القادمة عن كيفية وضع الفكار البناءة حيز التنفيذ
ودون الاعتماد على الحكومة اوغيرها


----------



## عضو1 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أخواني مشرفين وأعضاء بعد كل هذه التعليقات والآراء لاحظنا أن الجميع مؤيد لهذه الفكره ءاذا علينا أن نبدأ بالخطوة الأولي والمهمة وهو البدء في وضع خطوات عمل وبنود ومشاركة الجميع لدعم هذا المشروع وأنا كلي أمل أن نبدأ بأسرع وقت ممكن ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

[font=&quot]شوقي : الصالحون يبنون أنفسهم و المصلحون يبنون الجماعات

[/font]


----------



## براء فارس (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم ولكن كيف المساهمة؟


----------



## الجريح2006 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره ممتازه... ولكن تحتاج لى اوراق رسميه وامور لا اعلمها ... حتى تزرع بنفوسنا الثقه


----------



## VIP75 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا موافق على الاقل اقدر انفذ اختراعى


----------



## المخترع عصام (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاختراع والوهم*

:14:الموضوع ممتاز ونحن كمخترعين نبحث ونطالب به منذ ثلاثين سنة , وبعد ان يئست تحولت لتسجيل اختراعاتي في اوربا لعلي اجد مستثمرين لها هناك وكان ان حصلت الشهر الماضي على برائتي اختراع بريطينايتين احدها تخص الطاقة الشمسية والتي تحمل الرقم Gb0819419.3 الموجود في نشرة البراءات البريطانية الاخيرة رقم 6237 وتحول البناء كله من سطحة الى جدرانه للوح تجميع للطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لتستفيد منها كل البناء الشمالي والاقبية وغيرها ,وهو اختراع من اصل ثمانية اختراع في الطاقة الشمسية منها اختراع يعطي طاقة شمسيةحرارية تتجاوز 700 درجة للأستخدام الصناعي وآخرها محرك يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لايستخدم البخار اي يحول الحرارة الى حركة دورانية مباشرة , ولااظن اني ساسجل هذه الاختراعات في بلادنا بعد ان يئست من مدعي الدعم واغلب من يطلب تفاصيل احد اختراعاتي بحجة الأستثمار وبعد تفاوض طويلاكتشف انه نصاب يريد سرقة الفكرة لااكثر وكان جهدنا ليس ملكية خاصة , وبقية اصحاب الاموال الذين يدعون ان الاختراع مغامرة بينما عيونهم معلقة بشاشات اسعار البورصة وهي تنهار وتنهار معها ملياراتهم ليست مغامرة, نحن بحاجة للمصداقية والدعم المفتوح غير المشروط واهمها ان يتفهم المستثمر تفكيرنا ولا يطالبنا بما نعجز عنه.
ارجو ان يرى المشروع النور واضع خبرتي لمن يرغب بانشاء هذا المشروع
عصام حمدي - نائب رئيس جمعيةالمخترعين السوريين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي 
نحن نهنؤ أنفسنا بوجود الكثير أمثالك في البلاد ....
إن المركز الألماني ما يزال يريد الدخول إلى المنطقة ....
ويسعدني أن أدعوك إلى التعاون من خلال مكتبنا معه من أجل المزيد من الابتكارات ...
ولكن لحظة ،.... ماذا نحتاج منه ؟؟؟
بإمكاننا تطبيق الهذه الأفكار الخلاقة المبدعة في أعمالنا مباشرة ...
أرجو التواصل...........أنا عنواني في الملف الشخصي .......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي 
نحن نهنؤ أنفسنا بوجود الكثير أمثالك في البلاد ....
إن المركز الألماني ما يزال يريد الدخول إلى المنطقة ....
ويسعدني أن أدعوك إلى التعاون من خلال مكتبنا معه من أجل المزيد من الابتكارات ...
ولكن لحظة ،.... ماذا نحتاج منه ؟؟؟
بإمكاننا تطبيق الهذه الأفكار الخلاقة المبدعة في أعمالنا مباشرة ...
أرجو التواصل...........أنا عنواني في الملف الشخصي .......


----------



## عضو1 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة أعضاء ومشرفين تحيه طيبه وبعد حتى ننهي هذا الأمر وبعد كثرة الردود والنقاشات والتعليقات حول هذا الموضوع وحتى نترجم الأقوال ءالى أفعال ليكون هناك نقله نوعية جادة وذات مصداقية ورؤيا واضحة من أجل أن يرى هذا المشروع الحلم النور وهو أمل ورجاء الجميع الذين شاركونا الرأي نضع أمامكم بنود وشروط تأسيس الشركة فأن أصبت فمن الله عز وجل وءان أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان والبنود والشروط هذه هي مبدئية قابلة للتعديل والباب مفتوح للجميع لمشاركتنا الرأي والتعديل ءاذا لزم الأمر لذلك لنبدء على بركة الله وتوفيقه .
1- تشكيل لجنة متخصصة كل في مجال عمله ولها من الخبرة الكافية تكون مؤهل لبدء خطوات العمل وضع حجر الأساس والبنية التحتية لتأسيس الشركة بشرط أن تكون هذه اللجنة المشكلة منتخبه من جميع المساهمين وبموافقة رسمية موقعة من الجميع .
2- صلاحيات اللجنة هي مشتركة بين المساهمين واللجنة ءاذ يترتب على اللجنة اطلاع المساهمين على كل ما هو جديد وعلى كل ما يتخذ من قرارات حتى يبث فيها بالأجماع وهنا يتحمل الجميع مسؤولية هذه القرارات .
3- الاستعانة بمكتب قانوني معتمد أيضا من قبل الجميع ( محامي ) وذلك لتنظيم عقود وبنود وشروط التأسيس وتشمل أسماء اللجنة المنتخبة وأسماء الأعضاء المساهمين ورأس المال المدفوع .
4- تحديد أسم الدولة التي سوف يتم فتح الشركة فيها وذلك أيضا بمشاركة اللجنة والأعضاء المساهمين على أمل طبعا أن تكون لهذه الشركة مستقبلا فروع لها أو مكاتب تمثيل في جميع الدول وهذا ما نرجوه .
5- تحديد اسم البنك من قبل اللجنة والأعضاء المساهمين لكي يتم فتح حساب بأسم الشركة وايداع رأس المال فيها وهنا نترك الباب مفتوح لمن أراد المساهمة والتبرع بأكبر مبلغ ممكن وعلى حسب رغبة المتبرع شهري سنوي أو غير ذلك .
6- على الجهة القانونية ( المحامي ) واللجنة المنتخبة ءارسال نسخ قانونية ومصدقة حسب الأصول فيما ذكرناه من هذه البنود والشروط ءالى جميع الأعضاء المساهمين وبالأسم مع ايصال مالي بأسم العضو المساهم يحتوي على ذكر المبلغ الذي تبرع به العضو .
7- البدء في أول خطوة عملية في التصنيع وذلك بعد أن يرشحوا اللجنة والأعضاء المساهمين أفضل على الأقل ( اختراعين ) تكون لها صفة تجارية بحتة وبعد عمل دراسة جدوى لها ليتم التصنيع وبشكل تجاري وطرحه في الأسواق والعائد المادي يوزع مناصفة بين المخترع والشركة المساهمة ليذهب هذا المبلغ ءالى حساب الشركة في البنك وذلك لدعم مشاريع أخرى تكون جاهزة للتنفيذ ولكن بحاجة ءالى دعم مادي وهنا نقترح بضرورة ءانشاء صفحة خاصة في هذه المنتدى للنقاش وطرح المشاريع التي لها الأولوية في التصنيع والتحدث عن بعض الأخطاء والسلبيات ومتابعة اللجنة أيضا وءالى آخره ولكن لابد أن يكون هناك خصوصية لهذه الصفحة ءاذ لا يحق الدخول ءاليها ءالا المساهمين والمؤسسين في هذه الشركة ومن أجل ذلك لابد أيضا أن يكون لكل عضو ( رقم سري \ كود نمبر ) لد خول الصفحة وحتى نغلق الباب على المتطفلين والمتلصصين السارقين للأفكار ومشاريع الأختراعات التي تطرح من خلال هذه الصفحة وهذه مسألة ضرورية .
8- لابد من عمل نشرات ءاعلانية اخبارية وتواصل واحتفال يبدأ من التأسيس وينتهي بتنفيذ المشاريع ونتمى أن تكون هناك زيارات متبادلة مستقبلا ءالى جميع الأخوة المساهمين من خلال الزيارات ءالى بلادهم حتى تكون هذه اللقاءات مباشرة وتشجيعية وتشاوريه أيضا لتجديد الثقة بين الجميع ..


أخيرا نقول أضع بين أياديكم هذه البنود وهي حلم وأمل كل مخترع وهي أيضا أمنانة في أعناق الجميع بأن يستفيدوا من هذه الفرصة وهي لحظة تاريخية ومفترق طرق ءاما النجاح والوصول ءالى الريادة واللحاق بركب التقدم والرقي وءاما السقوط ءالى الهاوية وضياع الفرص ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ) وءان الله لا يغيره ما بي قوم حتى يغيروا ما بي أنفسهم ..

اللهم ءاني بلغت اللهم فاشهد وأنت خير الشاهدين ..


----------



## حسن الأديب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فكررررة ممتازة


----------



## عضو1 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الوحدة العربية حلم لانرها ءالا في الشعارات والخطب الرنانة والأغاني أغاني أغنية الحلم العربي لتكن هذه الشركة هي البداية الحقيقية فعلا للوحدة العربية والحلم العربي ومن خلال دعم الاختراع والمخترعين .

والله الموفق .


----------



## بهجاتكو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

لامانع من تبنى هذه الفكرة من حيث المبدء ولكن يجب تبلورها تخطيطياوعمليا وانا اشاء الله معكم


----------



## سامي خال (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم نشكرك على هده المبادرة وان ا شاء الله تلقى النور


----------



## ستار جبار علي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ان فكرة انشاء مركز ابحاث علمية جادة فكرة جيدة وخاصة الابحاث التي تخدم حياة الفرد وتوفر له البدائل في كل شيء


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاعمال العظيمة تبدأ بفكرة صغيرة.
تكبر وتترعع بالرعاية المتواصلة.
الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل إجمعها وابنِ بها سلما تصعد به نحوالنجاح 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن يجد العرب من يعينهم ويساعدهم علي أفكارهم


----------



## Hass84 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الرسائل الرائعة


----------



## alsahel (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع يدور بخلد الكثير منا لكن الية التفعيل وطريقة جمع الاموال وعدم استخدامها في امور ومارد اخرى واجب شرحها واقتناع الاعضاء والمتصفحين للموقع ليس من باب التشكيك بل من باب التوثيق والتأكيد للمجتمع وشكرا


----------



## mak212 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## ناظم شاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره ممتازه بس لازم تأخد على محمل الجد وربنا يوفقنا واياكم لخير العمل ....


----------



## [email protected] (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله بك أخي 
نحن نهنؤ أنفسنا بوجود الكثير أمثالك في البلاد ....
إن المركز الألماني ما يزال يريد الدخول إلى المنطقة ....
ويسعدني أن أدعوك إلى التعاون من خلال مكتبنا معه من أجل المزيد من الابتكارات ...
ولكن لحظة ،.... ماذا نحتاج منه ؟؟؟
بإمكاننا تطبيق الهذه الأفكار الخلاقة المبدعة في أعمالنا مباشرة ...
*
Zeyadturk*************​


----------



## ابو سـ ع ـد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ما اجملكم يا عرب وما اجمل امنياتكم

حديثكم ممتع .. بس الواقع اليم ..

شكررررا لصاحب الفكر النير صاحب الموضوع


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

والله اقتراح جيد


----------



## م/عبدالظاهر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبد العال نوا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره رائعة جدا ويجب علينا جميعا ان نتبناهذة الفكره بشرط واحد أن أكون أنا الزعيم


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة


----------



## Messidona_19 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## بلخير بورنان 1976 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

و الله فكرة حسنة لكن من اين نبدأ و أين هية الثقة المتبناة..............


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع وأرجو من السادة المسؤولين الغيورين على هذه الأمة دعم هذه المبادرة وتبنيها لأننا في بلادنا إذا أردنا تسجيل اختراع فعلينا دفع مبالغ كبيرة حتى نتشرف برسالة موقعة من القائد الفذ , فهل هذا يكفي .؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو حذيفه (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا : أحب أشكر الاخ المقترح على هذه الغيره وأضم صوتي إلى صوته
ثانيا : الموضوع كبير جدا ويجب تحديد الارض والمكان الذي سيتم عليه هذا المشروع وطبعا مبلغ تقريبي وأنا متأكد بإذن الله أن المبلغ ليس هو المشكله


----------



## محسن 9 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

نعيد ونكرر الافكار ولكن لللاسف فقط حبر على ورق يجب على إدارة المنتدى وضع خطة لتكون الفكرة على أرض الواقع كبداية مشروع ولينقسم هذا المشروع الى قسم للمشتركين فقط والدخول عليه من خلال كلمة سر كما في المنتديات الاخرى وعلى الراغبين بإنشاء مركز بحوث أن يتقدمو بإنفسهم كخطوة أولى وأنا اولهم في هذا المجال
أقترح بإن نبدأ بتشكيل لجنة فورا وارجو من إدارة المنتدى أن تبدأ وهي أعلم الجميع بمصداقية المرشحين إذا وافقتم ولنرى من سيرشح نفسه للقيام على المشروع 
لنبدأ 
من من الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء أسرة هذا المنتدى الطيب يرشح نفسه ولتكن الخطوة الاولى لعمل دراسة شاملة حول هذا الموضوع ووضع حجر الاساس لننطلق منه يجب أن ننطلق 
أرجو من إدارة المنتدىوضع خطة في هذا الشأن ولتكن الخطوة الاولى ويليها الخطوات وبإذن الله سننجح ولا نيأس 
وللمعلومية سبق ومن هذا المنتدى إقتراح عن وضع مركز أو مراكز للبحوث ارجو الدعم المبدئي من إدارة المنتدى كخطوة أولى 
والله الموفق


----------



## ing.akeed (21 ديسمبر 2008)

والله فكرة منيحة كتير وياريت تصير تحياتي أخي :77:


----------



## * المهندس رائد * (21 ديسمبر 2008)

_فكرة رائعة وممتازة_

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_

_لاحرمنا ابداعاتك_


----------



## Eng_Fadi (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم الموضوع جدا في غاية الاهمية وجميل لدرجة كبيرة ستساهم في تطوير العالم العربي وتقدمه هذا ومن الاجمل أن في العالم العربي عقول هندسية كبيرة وذات قيمة عالية وينقصها الدعم والاهتمام بهم ...


ولكن !!!

أرجو أن تأخذ في الاعتبار بعض الامور التي ستوجه مثل هذه المشاريع الجميلة والمثمرة :

1- المشاريع والاختراعات الهندسية ذات كلفة عالية جدا وباهظة الثمن وهذا يحتاج الى دعم مادي كبيييييييييير جدا ومساهمات من أصحاب رؤس الاموال وهذا صعب .

2- يجب أن يكون لهذا الشركة المساهمة أكثر من مقر في الدول العربية وهذا سيأدي إلى مشكلة أحرى هي أن معظم الحكومات العربية وإن لم تكن الكل لا تسمح بخروج مثل هذه المشاريع عن حيز سلطتها وهذا سيؤدي وللأسف إلى فشل في هذه المشاريع .

3- إن تم وحصل أن نفذ المشروع وبدأت الاختراعات والمشاريع تعمل فهذا يستلزم إن كنا نريد أن تباع مصانع لعمل القطع الهندسية المطلوبة .

4- أخيرا أن مثل هذه المشاريع تتطلب دراسة عالية من ذوي الخبرة في هذه المجالات .

وشكرا
كتبت هذه الامشكلات ليس للإحباط ولكن لتؤخذ في عين الاعتبار .


----------



## محسن 9 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو مشاركة أصحاب الموقع وابداء الرأي في ما يدور من كتابات حول الموضوع ذلك للاهمية القصوى لإنجاح المشروع برأيي أن نجاح المشروع يعتمد في الخطوة الاولى وأركز على هذه النقطة ( أصحاب الموقع ) هم من سينجحون الموضوع او غيره لان أرض المشروع هو المنتدى ومنه سننطلق ولنفكر جميعا بطريقة تغنينا عن الاموال الطائلة ونبدأ من الصفر ونكبر من خلال خطوات متتالية ليكون لنا ما نصبو إليه ونحقق الهدف أرجو التعاون ووضع خطط لايكفي أن نقول ونتكلم مشروع رائع الروعة في ما ستضعه افكاركم من خطط والمسيرة عليها ولنبدأ إذا أعجبتكم الفكرة 
نحن في منتدى علمي و مجتمع علمي بحت ويجب عليكم التفكر مع العمل لايكفي التفكر نحن جميعا مسؤولون عن هذه النقطة وعلينا العمل لنرى هل من منا من سيتقدم بوضع خطة مبدئية ننطلق منها
والله الموفق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الفكرة الرائعة حقاً*

ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم 
لن نرجع الى عصر قمة المهندسين ومجدهم الى اذا تعاونوا مع بعضهم البعض للتطوير والتحديث ولن يكون ذلك الى بعرض كل صاحب فكرة فكرته ومدى تنفيذها 
اشكرك اخى الكريم وانضم معك


----------



## عبدالله العامري (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله فكرة رائعة وبارك في كل الجهود اللتي تحتضن الشباب


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره رائعة وجميله بس ياريت ترى النور


----------



## ابوعمار وعلى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اخوكم ابو عمار كميائى يعمل فى قطاع البتروكيماويات مصنع الاثيلين
احيكم على هذه الفكره التى راودتنى كثير
وانى اقترح تاسيس شركه مساهمه بين الاعضاء الذين يرغبون المساهمه فى هذا المشروع
وتكون الشركه متخصصه فى المشروعات الصناعيه الصغيره
ولكل عضو من المشاركين حصه اسميه من راس المال المشارك فيه
ويتم من خلال ارباح المشروع انشاء مركز ابحاث وتطوير والى جانب ذلك اود ان اقترح ان يكون جزء من ريع المشروع ايضا مساعده او صدقه جاريه لكل المشاركين
وعذرا على الاطاله


----------



## محسن 9 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو موافقة الجميع ولنعتبرها خطوات للنهوض بالمشروع : 
1- أرض المشروع هو المنتدى مبدئيا
2- ترشيح مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى لتكوين اللجنة ورئيس اللجنة هوالاخ المهندس المشرف العام والاخ المشرف مهاجر 
3- تقديم تبرعات مادية لتكون صدقة جارية أو مقابل أرباح ( تحدده اللجنة ) حسب نجاح المشروع 
لنعتبر الخطوات السابقة بداية المشروع 


ارجو التصويت ​

مع فائق الشكر والاحترام للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو موافقة الجميع ولنعتبرها خطوات للنهوض بالمشروع : 
1- أرض المشروع هو المنتدى 
2- ترشيح مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى لتكوين اللجنة ورئيس اللجنة هوالاخ المهندس المشرف العام والاخ المشرف مهاجر 
3- تقديم تبرعات مادية لتكون صدقة جارية أو مقابل أرباح ( تحدده اللجنة ) حسب نجاح المشروع 
لنعتبر الخطوات السابقة بداية المشروع 
ارجو التصويت ​مع فائق الشكر والاحترام للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة تم تحقيق مشروع ضخم في أحدى الدول العربية وهو إنشاء معهد للعلوم الشرعية وتم جمع تبرعات من أهالي المنطقة حوالي 5 مليون ريال والان المشروع قيد التنفيذ تم شراء الارض وعمل المخططات والان المبنى تحت التنفيذ 
نستطيع عمل شيء من أفكار نضعها ونعمل عليها 
مع العلم بأن اهالي المنطقة ناس طيبون واحوالهم المادية عادية جدا
فلماذا لانبادر بعمل مشروع نستفيد منه جميعا ونضع ما نستطيع مقابل فائدة ضخمة للمستقبل القريب 
أذكر القصة السابقة للتشجيع والله من وراء القصد


----------



## مم الجمل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا :
أتوجه بالشكر للقائمين علي هذا المنتدي العظيم
وانوه عن امر يضايقني بعض الشئ آلا وهو تلك الإشتراطات علي المشتركين حديثا بالمنتدي مثل وليكن من حقك ان تفعل كذا عندما تبلغ 30 مشاركة وكذا عند 50 مشاركة - اعتقد ان تلك الإشتراطات تجعل المشترك الجديد يتضطر الي المشاركات التي لاتفيد سوي الحصول علي العدد المطلوب وخد عندك : مشكور - مبارك ولا بلاش مبارك ...الخ وهذا يجعل من يتابع اي موضوع مطروح يقلب في صفحاته ويضيع الوقت مع هذه المشاركات الغير مجدية .... ارجو من القائمين علي هذا المنتدي النظر الي هذه النقطة بعين الإعتبار ونتماشي مع خير الكلام ما قل ودل .

ثانيا : 
أتوجه بالشكر الي صاحب الفكرة والي من ادلي بدلو مفيد في هذا الموضوع كما اسمحوا لي ان اشترك معكم واقترح :
1 - ان تقوم ادارة المنتدي بإنشاء كيان ما ( شركة مساهمة ) ذات حق في العمل بجميع المشاريع (إستصلاح اراضي - زراعة - صناعة - تجارة - استيراد و تصدير ) وتكون ذان كيان قانوني محترم ( معلش باكد عليها من خوفي علشان لم يعد هناك احترام لقانون أو غيره في بلادنا وطبعا دا راجع للقدوة : 
اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا فشيمة اهل البيت كلهم الرقص )
2 - ان نفكر في الإستفادة مما هو موجود و متوفر لدينا لنقيم نهضة لبلادنا وليكن :
ا -- نبدأ بالزراعة وأستصلاح الأراضي وتعمير الصحراء الشاسعة في اوطاننا العربية والإسلامية
ب -- هذا التعمير المرجو سيحتاج الي طاقة : ميكانيكية و كهربية للإستصلاح و الري والإضاءة لهذه المنطقة الجديدة فما العمل : (قلت سابقا الإستفادة مما هو متوفر في بلادنا ) والغريب ان بلادنا تتمتع بشمس ساطعة بل وشديدة واشدها الجزيرة العربية ولم يفكر احد في الإستفادة منها لذا اطلب ان تكون هذه هي البداية :
- - استيراد الخلايا الشمسية ومكوناتها وبدء الاستفادة منها في اسرع وقت مع
أخذ النية لتصنيعها في مرحلة ثانية
ج -- التفكير في نموذج لمنزل يبني من المواد الطبيعية المتوفرة مش عايزيين حديد ...
بالله عليكم
د -- توفير المعدات اللازمة ( ولتكن صغيرة في البداية لتكون في متناول الشباب ) للاستصلاح والتي تسير بالطاقة الضوئية وهذا موجود. (مش عايز وقود )
هـ -- نطبق الأبحاث الزراعية المدفونة في المراكز و المعاهد البحثية الزراعية في بلادنا علي سبيل المثال القمح الذي يروي بالماء المالح ويمكن زراعته بالصحراء وهذه النوعية توصل اليها احد علماء مصر د أحمد مستجير رحمه الله ولم تزرع في ارض الكنانة لأسباب ......
و -- عندما نقدر أولا علي البدء في النهوض بالثروة الزراعية في بلادنا سنقدر علي النهوض بباقي الثروات في بلادنا ( خاصة واحنا بالحالة دي وحكامنا هايشتغلولنا في الفترة القادمة علي الأزمة المالية العالمية و كله شغل ... حكام بقي. )
ارجع و انادي بالبدء بالطاقة الشــــــــــمســــــــــية وكل طاقة نظيفــــــة ولا بلاش نظيف.
اســـف علي الإطالة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد زويل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا
يشرفنى ان اكون من اول الموافقين والمشتركين فى هذا المشروع
الذى يظهر المجهود الجبار الذى يبذل لصالح اعضاء المنتدى
وشكرا


----------



## دليوتا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جيدة . والله الموفق*​


----------



## محسن 9 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

وايضا أرجو الاطلاع مواضيع مرتبطة : 
تفضل على الرابط التالي : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77780.html

ارجو الفائدة للجميع ومن الجميع


----------



## mosiliraed (25 ديسمبر 2008)

القراءة مفيدة حاول ان تقراء قال تعالى : اقراء بسم ربك الذي خلق.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الزميل زياد الترك من الأردن 

أرجو كتابة عنوانك في صفحة ملفك الشخصي ....وليس ضمن مشاركاتك ...


----------



## عضو1 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

على جميع الأخوه الجادين التواصل مع الأخ محمد الكردي على الخاص 

والله الموفق ..


----------



## khaled1979 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الله الموفق


----------



## علي القحطاني (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة ومفيدة جدا
بس لا بد من تحديد قيمة الاشتراك وبشكل رسمي
حتى يتم وضوح الرؤية


----------



## كلام الزهور (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه


----------



## adoula144 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

باذن الله سيكون هذا هو مسعانا الحقيقي و اقول سادعمل كل مسعى يحذوا بنا نحوى تقدم و رقى 
و الله مستعان على كل عملو شكراااااااااااا


----------



## aldeeeerah (26 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة جداً ..دعماًً للمبدعين وتطويرهم .. واشد على يدك وادعوا الكل للدعم والمشاركة..

نحن معكم .. لنطور انفسنا:31:​


----------



## بلال رباع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*هدية الى اخواني*

وسائل في نصرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم 
​ومن تكن برسول الله نصرتـــه​* وإن تلقه الأسد في أجامها تَجِـــمِ*

​فإن لم يكن أنت فمن ؟ وإن لم يكن الآن فمتى؟ 
ولعل سائلاً تتحرك همته عن مظاهر النصرة وطرائقها .. فأقول : كلٌ يعبر عن شوقه ومحبته بلغته، وكل يترجم اتٌباعه لسيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم ببرنامجه وإنما يجمع الطرائق أوليات مهمة: 

1- (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليماً) . 
وهذه النصرة الباطنية القلبية التي تنعكس عنها سائر التصرفات القولية والعملية وتبرز آثارها فيمن حولك، فهل حكّمته صلى الله عليه وسلم في سائر تصرفاتك؟ وهل حكّمت هديه في معاملاتك؟ وهل حكّمت أخلاقه في أخذك وردك ؟ وهل حكّمت سنته في قيامك وجلوسك؟ وهل حكّمت آدابه في صلتك بمن حولك؟ وهل حكّمت سيرته في خواطرك ومقاصدك؟ وهل حكّمت رسالته في أهدافك وتحركاتك؟ 
وقد جاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعاً لما جئت به ) . 

ولا يكمل عن ذلك إلاّ: 
1- كثرة الصلاة والسلام عليه وأقل الإكثار كما قال أهل العلم : أن يصلي عليه ثلاثمائة مرة في اليوم وانظر ما يتضاعف لك من كل صلاة بعشر من الله (هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور)..
2- مطالعة السيرة النبوية والأخلاق الحمدية وليكن زادك من الكتب: الرحيق المختوم لصفي الرحمن المباركفوري والأنوار المحمدية ليوسف النبهاني وفي فقه السيرة للبوطي وكذا فقه السيرة لمحمد الغزالي . 
3- دوام إحياء السنن النبوية القولية والفعلية ، الحسية والنبوية، كآداب الأكل والشرب والدخول والخروج والقيام والقعود والاستيقاظ والنوم وامتلاء القلب بالرحمة للمسلمين والأدب معهم وفي الشمائل المحمدية للترمذي آثار طيبة..
4- البحث في أوصافه وطلب أخباره في محاضرات الدعاة وكلام العلماء من المعاصرين في القنوات الفضائية وكذا الأشرطة الدعوية ونشرها ين الناس وبثها في البيوت. 
5- إحياء المناسبات الإسلاميـة وتذكير الناس بها كيوم الهجرة والمولد النبوي والإسراء والمعراج وما من شأنه أن يحرك المحبة في القلوب ويهيج المشاعر لترتبط بالحبيب المحبوب صلى الله عليه وسلم ...

:56:


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب انا لدي من المشاريع ما يكفي لاعمال سكان الارض كلهم ودون ان تبقى هنالك بطالة في العالم ولاكن المال هو المشكلة


----------



## عضو1 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الله المستعان والفرج قريب انشاء الله


----------



## ghreebeldar (26 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة 
ولكن كل مشروع به جمع نقود
فكيف؟
ومتى ؟
وأين ؟
ومن المسئول ؟
هيا على بركة الله


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم 
ان اكثر شركات دول العلم تعتمد على ابحاث المهندسين لحل المشاكل فيها وتقديم براءت الاختراع - هناك اليابان تقدم سنويا براءت الاختراع للجميع على برامج التلفزيونات والمجلات مجانا لجميع المخترعين ( تاكد على ابسط شي يعملة اي مهندس اوفني اومواطن بسيط ) ينشر ويكرم معنويا -فانك طرحت موضوع لو استطاع ملتقى المهندسين ان يتبناة لتجد ان العرب هم اصحاب الاختراعات والافكار - فكم من شخص صمم نموذج وسجل باسم المسؤولين - واللة الموفق


----------



## عضو1 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

لمزيد من التواصل من الأخوه الأعضاء الرجاء على البريد الخاص


----------



## المختار الأبيض (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة تستحق الدراسة و المناقشة


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام جميل وننتظر الروائع القادمة


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ونرجو ان تتحفونا بكل جديد وهنا على موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## بشار رائد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وفكرة جيدة ولكن التطبيق صعب جدآ حتى لو كان المبلغ بسيط انا ارى ان تشكل مجموعة تضم الاعضاء المقتنعين في الفكرة على إنشاء شركة تحقق دعم المخترع ودعم المشروع وايضآ تحقق الربح لراعي والداعم للمشروع


----------



## osaama60 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا ولكن ما من معين
الله المستعان


----------



## لؤي ط (28 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة وانشاء الله تشوف النور ومنها للي اكبر منها


----------



## مهندس سورجي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة رائعة كلش على الجميع أخذ الفكرة بجدية و توكلوا على الله


----------



## khaled 123 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء 
يرجي طرح كل موضوع ( أختراع ) علي حده ليتسني للمهتمين بهذا المجال دعم المشروع للمخترع مباشره ولا يكون الموضوع عام


----------



## RATEB_1 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخي على هذا الموضوع الحساس والمهم جداً 


( ليس هناك شيئ مستحيل , الموضع ممكن وجريئ وصحيح مئة بالمئة )

لقد قرأت الكثير من الردود المحبطة أو المبردة للموضوع ..............
الرجاء من الأخوة الأعزاء التفكير في الموضوع مرة ثانية والبدأ بقول كلمة (( نعم أنا مع هذا الموضوع قالباً وقولباً))
ثم بعدها وبإذن الله تعالى ستكون الأمور على أحسن وجه , وهذه هي ستون الخطوة الأولى بإذن الله .


----------



## VIP75 (2 يناير 2009)

المخترع عصام قال:


> :14:الموضوع ممتاز ونحن كمخترعين نبحث ونطالب به منذ ثلاثين سنة , وبعد ان يئست تحولت لتسجيل اختراعاتي في اوربا لعلي اجد مستثمرين لها هناك وكان ان حصلت الشهر الماضي على برائتي اختراع بريطينايتين احدها تخص الطاقة الشمسية والتي تحمل الرقم Gb0819419.3 الموجود في نشرة البراءات البريطانية الاخيرة رقم 6237 وتحول البناء كله من سطحة الى جدرانه للوح تجميع للطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لتستفيد منها كل البناء الشمالي والاقبية وغيرها ,وهو اختراع من اصل ثمانية اختراع في الطاقة الشمسية منها اختراع يعطي طاقة شمسيةحرارية تتجاوز 700 درجة للأستخدام الصناعي وآخرها محرك يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لايستخدم البخار اي يحول الحرارة الى حركة دورانية مباشرة , ولااظن اني ساسجل هذه الاختراعات في بلادنا بعد ان يئست من مدعي الدعم واغلب من يطلب تفاصيل احد اختراعاتي بحجة الأستثمار وبعد تفاوض طويلاكتشف انه نصاب يريد سرقة الفكرة لااكثر وكان جهدنا ليس ملكية خاصة , وبقية اصحاب الاموال الذين يدعون ان الاختراع مغامرة بينما عيونهم معلقة بشاشات اسعار البورصة وهي تنهار وتنهار معها ملياراتهم ليست مغامرة, نحن بحاجة للمصداقية والدعم المفتوح غير المشروط واهمها ان يتفهم المستثمر تفكيرنا ولا يطالبنا بما نعجز عنه.
> ارجو ان يرى المشروع النور واضع خبرتي لمن يرغب بانشاء هذا المشروع
> عصام حمدي - نائب رئيس جمعيةالمخترعين السوريين







والله يا اخى العزيز الانسان مش عارف يعمل ايه فى الناس اللى احنا عايشين بينهم
محيط من الجهل والتخلف والسرقة ومش قادرين نهرب منه وبعدين الناس دى لا بترحم ولا بتسيب رحمة ربنا تنزل
شر حولينا وخلاص 
ربنا يوافقنا ونقدر نعمل الشركة دى وانا مستعد للمشاركة بالمال والجهد فى الشركة


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلنا مسلمون ويجب ان يكون توجهنا قبل كل شئ الى الله سبحانه وان تبدا كل حساباتنا من عنده سبحانه ولانعول على انفسنا بالخسارة او الربح بقدر مانريد ان يكون هناك انجاز عربي موحد وبايدي عربية يبارك الله فيها واشد على يدك ايها الاخ الكريم والحول والقوة لله رب العالمين ولاننسى وماتوفيقي الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## نابلسي (3 يناير 2009)

*الدعوة لإنشاء شركه مساهمة أو مركز أبحاث لدعم المخترعين*

فكرة رائعة جدا والتوفيق من الله


----------



## شحات محمد (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نعم الفكرة هي الواقع الذي لابد ان نكون فيه وهو الاجتماع في مركز او شركة او.. المهم الاجتماع لجمع الجهود و اكتشاف المواهب و اكساب الخبرة العلمية و العملية حيث سيكون هذا المركز مقصد لحل المشاكل الهندسية و ابتكار كل ماهو جديد و بذلك نحقق مبدأ الشورى و التعاون لحل هذه المشاكل و تقديم الافكار الجديدة ويد الله مع الجماعة .
والواقع في التطور العلمي لدى الغرب خير دليل حيث وجود الشركات و المعاهد والمراكز المتخصصة في الابحاث العلمية و المؤتمرات التى تقام بشكل دوري او سنوي


----------



## مهندسي (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله انها فكرة مرة ممتازة , لنتوكل علي الواحد الاحد ونمضي في الموضوع.

ارجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## اظل الياسمين (5 يناير 2009)

فكرة رائعه بس الالية كيف تكون


----------



## عضو1 (5 يناير 2009)

الرجاء الالطلاع على شروط التأسيس


----------



## majed m (5 يناير 2009)

*ما شاء الله على الفكره ومتابع معك*


----------



## امجد-1973 (6 يناير 2009)

Good Idea And Thank U


----------



## zaaaaer (7 يناير 2009)

فكرة رائعة وممتازة
لاكن يبقى التنفيذ

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## zaaaaer (7 يناير 2009)

فكرة رائعة وممتازة
لاكن يبقى التنفيذ......

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## benshabean (7 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه / الاعزاء الفكره جميلة جدا وتستحق الاهتمام ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات 
اولا/ نحتاج الى الثقة بين الاعظاء وهذا لن يتوفر مطلقا والحل لهذه المشكلة هى وضع عقد شراكة يضمن حق كل طرف
ثانيا/ قبل المغامره وتمويل اى مشروع او اختراع لابد من دراسة جدواه
ثالثا / لابد من وجود حافز للمساهمين والحافز هو زيادة دخل كل فرد مساهم


----------



## عضو1 (7 يناير 2009)

ءان كل ما تفضلت به أخي الكريم قد ذكرناه سابقا والمسألة تأتي تدريجيا الرجاء مراجعة الصفحات السابقة ومن ضمنها الشروط الموضوعة فيما يتعلق بالتأسيس ..


----------



## عضو1 (7 يناير 2009)

المهم هو الجديه والمصداقية والمزيد من المصداقية من جده وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل .


----------



## صقــــــــــر (7 يناير 2009)

مباردة طيبة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (7 يناير 2009)

أقول كما قال أخي العزيز مشرف الكهربية وأضيف قائلا كما قال الشاعر
لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
ولكن المبادرة طيبة جدا وأسأل الله أن تكون خطوة في الإتجاه الصحيح
والله الموفق


----------



## هاجيكابو (7 يناير 2009)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## م/ عاشق (8 يناير 2009)

اولا مشكورين علي هذه الفكرة الممتازة والتي تخدم جميع فئات المجتمع والمخترعين والفائدة من هذه الاختراعات واتمني من كل قلبي ان يتم هذا الموضوع واما علي التمويل فهناك شركات تقوم بالتمويل بمجرد ان تطرح عليهم الفكرة ودراسة الجدوئ يقوموا هم بدراسة الموضوع ومن ثم يتم الموافقة علية وان شاء الله قريبا يرئ هذا المشروع النور


----------



## عضو1 (8 يناير 2009)

نتمى من الأخ الفاضل م\ عاشق مساعدتنا في هذا الموضوع الهام وطرح الموضوع على الشركات أو ءاذا ممكن على الأقل عناوين هذه الشركات حتى يمكننا الاتصال بها وشكرا ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 يناير 2009)

يرجى المتابعة في الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115364.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2009)

آخر التطورات في هذا الموضوع :

تم التواصل معي من أحد الأعضاء hayder04 مدعيا أنه مدير مؤسسة هندسية في دبي .... مشكورا عرض دعم

الفكرة وطلب مختصر لها ... بعد تقديم الفكرة للأسف كان هناك اختلاف على شكل المؤسسة .... فهو يطلب أن تكون

مؤسسة سرابية على الانترنت من دون كيان ورخص قانونية !!!

اختلفنا في هذه النقطة وبالنسبة لي أجدها أكثر من جوهرية فالهدف في النهاية حماية المخترع لا التغرير به وخداعه

...............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 مايو 2009)

سيكون للفكرة موقع على الشبكة ولكن لن تكون سرابية وهمية ........
نحن نتابع دراسة الصيغ القانونية لمثل هذه الشركة: ربما ستكون متعددة الجنسية ، وكل صيغة قانونية لها محاذير ومشاكل مثل ما لها من إمكانيات وسهولة تنفيذ ...

نسأل الله السداد والثبات والصبر .........


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> سيكون للفكرة موقع على الشبكة ولكن لن تكون سرابية وهمية ........
> نحن نتابع دراسة الصيغ القانونية لمثل هذه الشركة: ربما ستكون متعددة الجنسية ، وكل صيغة قانونية لها محاذير ومشاكل مثل ما لها من إمكانيات وسهولة تنفيذ ...
> 
> نسأل الله السداد والثبات والصبر .........


 


يبدو انه على تواصل معك أيضا اخي عصام ....

على وجه العموم اتمنى أن يكون هذا العضو جدي في طرحه .... لأنني بدأت أشك في جديته

وهويته وما أخشاه انه ربما يتلاعب بنا لانه يرفض التعريف بنفسه .... او مقابلته مع اننا في دولة

واحدة .... أتمنى منك الحذر في التعامل معه .... بالتوفيق


----------



## عضو1 (7 مايو 2009)

يا أخي الكريم محمد الكردي على اعتبار أنني من طرح موضوع فكرة انشاء الشركة المساهمه أو مركز الابحاث كانت تصلني عروض من ورسائل من بعض من يدعون أنهم رجال اعمال وأن لديهم استعداد لمناقشة الأمر معنا ثم بعد ذلك يختفون ولا نسمع عنهم شئ وهذا نموذج واحد منهم راسلني من دبي وهو من جنسيه عربيه قال لي أنا على استعداد لدعم الموضوع نريد توضيح أكثر ودارسة جدوى عن هذا الأمر أنا قلت له أنني بعيد عنك في بلد آخر ممكن الأخ محمد الكردي تتكلم معه بهذا الأمر لديه طلاع تام ععن الموضوع ربما يكون هو نفس الشخص الذي تتحدث عنه الآن لا أدري 

لكن الحذر كل الحذر يا أخي 

والله الموفق ..


----------



## عضو1 (7 مايو 2009)

تفضوا ايها الأخوه هذا رده في رساله خاصه أرسلها لي من خلال هذا الموقع 

*رد: هيئة البحث و التطوير العلمي* 

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عضو1 
أخي الكريم والفاضل المهندس يوسف العميدي ،شكرك كل الشكر على تواصلك معنا وعلى هذه الرسالة القيمه حقيقة ما طرحنا هذا الموضوع ءالا من أجل خدمة المخترعين والمبدعين العرب ونحن منهم لكن مع الأسف مشكلة كل مخترع ومبدع هو الدعم ينقصنا الجديه والمصداقيه نحن فعلا بحاجه ءالى مركز أو مكتب هندسي ننطلق من خلاله ومشكلتنا هي الدعم المادي ونحن نشكر مبادرتك الخلاقه لعدمك لهذا المشروع الهام جدا ونسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه وحتى تكون البدايه صحيحه على الأقل نكتفي في الوقت الحاضر بتأسيس مكتب هندسي للحلول التقنيه ممكن من خلا ل هذا المكتب يتم تنفيذ هذه اتلمشاريع والأختراعات وأنا أوكد لك أخي الكريم أن اختراع تجاري واحد يكفي بأذن الله أن يحقق مكاسب ماديه كبيره تغطي كل النفقات التي صرفت على تأسيس المكتب وبالتالي سوف يتم توفير العائد المادي الكبير لدعم مشاريع واختراعات جديده بشرط أن تكون تجاريه مفيده تعود بالنفع على الجميع نحتاج ءالى فريق عمل من أجل تنفيذ هذه المشاريع ووضع خطط للتنفيذ الأمثل والأفضل وبالمناسبه أنا لي صديق وهو مهندس في قسم الكهرباء وهو أيضا مشرف مسؤول في هذا الموقع وهو مقيم في دبي ممكن أن ننسق معه من أجل وضع حجر أساس تأسيس وخطوات عمل حتى يتم انشاء هذا المكتب ونحن جاهزين تماما وليست لدينا أية مشكله في هذا الموضوع 

نرجوا التواصل معنا على الأميل الخاص ..

[email protected]

أنا خالد أوبوسليمان ..

ملاحظه : نرى أنه من الأفضل اختريار مدينة دبي من أجل انشاء هذا المركز أو المكتب المهندسي وذلك لما تتمتع به دبي كمركز اقليمي دولي ..والله الموفق ..
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hayder04

السلام عليكم

قرأت الموضوع . واعجبتني الفكرة . من حيث دعم الابداع العربي وتطويره . ودعم الشباب العربي وتطويره .

لا مانع عندي من تقديم الدعم المالي المتكامل لتنفيذ الفكرة . على ان تتولى دراسة امكانية تنفيذها على ارض الواقع .

اذن بانتظار الخطوة التالية من جانبكم

تحياتي

المهندس يوسف العميدي

عراقي مقيم بالامارات



السلام عليكم

استاذ خالد . سنتواصل كثيرا . وستكون هنالك جلسات عديدة . سواء في مكتبي في الميديا ستي . او على الخور للتعارف . ولكن اسمح لي ان اتحقق من جدية الموضوع وفاعليته . والخطوات التأسيسية الاولى التي خططتم لها . اتمنى ان اقرأ ملخص عام لما تريدون عمله كمجموعة من الشباب . يدعمكم شايب مثلي .

تحية وتقدير*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم عضو 1

تماما بنفس الطريقة التي تواصل بها معي ....

أتمنى أن يكون جدي ... لكن للان لم تصدر منه بادرة تثبت انه اهل لهذه المهمة الراقية ...

على وجه العموم انا لن اقبل الا ان يكون المشروع مشروع قانوني مئة بالمئة ومصدق حكوميا ولن اسمح بتمويع

الموضوع كان يكون موقع انترنت فقط او اي طريقة اخرى قد يحدث فيها خداع اوغش .... الوضوح مطلوب ...

وما جعلني افتح الموضوع من جديد الان هو تبيان مايحدث ولو كان لهذا الاخ العظيم بمبادرته الشجاعة والجدية فبكل 

تاكيد سيقبل على الاقل بكشف هويته ومقابلتي .... 

اتمنى ذلك وكلي جدية بدعم الموضوع حتى النهاية وافناء وقتي وجهدي من اجله ...


----------



## عضو1 (7 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم محمد الكردي ءاذا تواصل معك هذه الشخص مره ثانيه قل له بكل صراحه ووضوح نحن لا نريد أكثر من مكتب هندسي في مدينة دبي حاليا ءاذا كان صادق وأجتمعت معه وشعرت بمدى الجديه والمصداقيه لديه قم بتوثيق هذا الأمر بطرق قانونيه وذلك بالأستعانه بمكتب محامي قانوني على العموم أن طلبت منه في المره السابق التواصل معك لأنك أخي الكريم أقرب منا ءاليه على اعتبار أنه في دبي ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## hayder04 (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ومن باب حق الرد . لا للمحاججة فاني لا اجد الطرح السابق اهلا لمطارحته . وانما لتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة لمن يريد ان يستفيد من الفرصة

والامر متروك للادارة راعية هذا الملتقى الهندسي الرائع

فلما قرأت الموضوع وتوالي رغبات الشباب المهندس في تحقيق احلامه للترقي

ارسلت رسالة الى صاحب الموضوع والمشرف معا . على اساس ماطلبت للتدقيق في جدية الامر .

وطالبني المشرف محمد بمراسلته على ايميله الخاص . وهذا خطأ مني ان استجبت له . فالموضوع يجب ان يتم طرحه علنا لكل الشباب المتألق . بدلا ان يكون حكرا على المشرف . واعترف بخطأي هذا . توبة الى الله ان استلم من احد ايميل مباشر . ففي ذلك خيانة للمنتدى . وحصول ما لا يليق .

لم يقدم الاخ محمد شئ يستحق الدراسة . ولم اجده جادا . هذا رايي الشخصي

واستغرب انه بادر بالتهكم والتحذير والادعاء . عدم مراعيا لكل اداب اللياقة وفارق السن والخبرة والمنزلة ......

وله الحق . فهي عقوبة لي لسماحي له بالاتصال بي مباشرة . وهنالك مثل عراقي مشهور في هذا الباب .

المهم فيما يخص الادارة والشباب المتالق

انا اريد ان اقدم خدمة خيرية للاخذ بيد الشباب المهندس المبدع . وباسلوب الدعم المادي لبناء النموذج الريادي . على ان تتم دراسته جيدا واسلوب تسويقه . في بلده او في اي بلد آخر .

فمن يجد في نفسه اهلية لذلك . وله ما يقدمه او هو اصلا بحاجة لدعم مادي اولي . يرتب لنفسه الاسلوب القانوني الذي يريده هو . ويخاطب الادارة اذا رغبت الادارة برعاية مثل هذه المبادرة . ووفق الشروط الشخصية التالية

1 - لا مخاطبات مباشرة الا اذا رفضت الادارة رعاية المبادرة
2 - لا تأسيس لاي مكاتب ادارية او مالية او .... .فانها مدعاة للترهل وتحجيم المبادرة
3 - من حق هذا المنتدى لاني قرأت الفكرة فيه . ان يؤسس لاي اسلوب للتعامل مع الراغبين
4 - لا مقابلات شخصية قبل التحقق من جدية الموضوع وجدواه . وتبني الادارة له . لاترفعا لا سامح الله . وانما دفعا للمرتزقة عن الباب

الادارة الكريمة بانتظار الرد علنا . ولم اعد ارغب باي رد في الخفاء

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم مهندس يوسف العميدي المدعو Hayder04

أنا وصاحب الموضوع لن ندعم مبادرتك إلا ان قانت قانونية ومن الباب وليس الشباك ورفضك المقابلة دليل

واضح على عدم جديتك ورغبتك بالتلاعب بنا ....

وكون ملخص المشروع الذي قدمته لك لم يعجبك رغم أنه يمثل جوهر الموضوع بانشاء مؤسسة مختصة في هذا

المجال بينما حضرتك تريده موقع على الانترنت بدون أي كيان قانوني ، وفوق ذلك نعتي بعدم الجدية ؟؟؟....

هذا كله لا يعطيك الحق بالتبرير أنني وصاحب الموضوع مرتزقة !!! أستغرب أن يصدر ذلك من شخص بسنك ....

أتمنى أن تكشف شخصيتك وطموحك بشكل واضح .... وسيتم من خلال الادارة مراجعة الأي بي أدرس لأتأكد من شكي 

أنك تدخل بأكثر من معرف ....


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (10 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم hayder04 ,,, مع احترامي لسنكم , واحترامي لمبادرتكم الطيبة ,,,,, 

ولكني لا أوافقكم الرأي في أمور عديدة منها ..... 

1- تريد مراسلة الادارة بشكل مباشر ,,,, وترفض التعامل مع المشرف المهندس محمد الكردي ,,,,, 
ألا تعتقد أن هناك تناقض كبير في رأيك ,,,,, 
الأخ المشرف م. محمد الكردي ,,, هو مشرف هذا القسم ,,, أي هو المسؤول والمندوب من قبل الإدارة على هذا القسم ,,, فإن أردت التواصل مع الادارة فما عليك إلا أن تتواصل مع المهندس محمد , وهو بدوره يتواصل مع الادارة ,,, 

2- أنت ترفض اقامة أي مكاتب ادراية أو مالية ,,,,, فأعتقد أن هذا من الخطأ الفادح ,,, فكيف لي أت أتعامل مع شخص وأثق به رغم أنني لم أره , وأتعامل معه فقط عن طريق النت وباسم مستعار أيضا ,,,,, 
أما اذا أردت أن يكون الأمر عن طريق الملتقى فقط ,,, فعلى أقل تقدير عليك أن تقابل الأخ المشرف م. محمد الكردي ولو لمرة واحدة ,,,, ليتسنى لنا الثقة بما تقول ................ 

وأخيرا أخي الكريم hayder04 , من أراد أن يقدم الخير ,,, فعليه أولا اختيار الأسلوب الحسن في الحديث وألا يمن على اخوانه بما يفعل , ويتهمهم بما لا يليق ...........


----------



## عضو1 (10 مايو 2009)

أنا لا أريد أن أسترسل كثيرا في هذا الأمر ورد الأخوه الأفاضل على هذا الموضوع واضح جدا من أراد أن يفعل الخير لايدخل في دهاليز مظلمه وضيقه فالدالي على الخير كفاعله والأمر كل لايحتاج ءالى تعقيد فكفنانا تعقيدا نشاهده هنا وهنا ويتذكر الجميع أنه من الأجر العظيم عنده الله عز وجل أن يجد طالب العلم من يدعمه ويهتم بعلمه ولانريد ضياع المزيد من الوقت في تعليقات وكلام لا يغني ولايسمن من جوع ويا أخي الكريم يوسوف العميدي نحن طلبنا منك التواصل مع الأخ محمد الكردي لسبب بسيط جدا أناه في نفس المكان الذي تعيش فيه وهي ءامارة دبي ولأنه هو الأقدر منا على طرح الموضوع بشكل مباشر وبكل وضوح وشفافيه ولو كان هناك جديه في الموضوع والحرص على التوثيق الرسمي لدى الجهات القانونويه وأنا على يقين تام بأن الأخ محمد سوف يقدم لك الدراسات المطلوبه بحيث لايدعوا أبدا مجال للشك في مدي جديتنا ومصداقيتنا فهذا المشروع هو الحلم حلم الجميع من الشباب العربي من المحيط ءالى الخليج 

لكن أقول وأوضح للجميع بأن الفرج قريبا ءانشاء الله في فتح مكتب هندسي في ءامارة دبي قريبا بأذن الله ونحن في غنى عن الدعم الذي لانرى فيه أي وضوح وشفافيه ..

( خير الناس من ينفع الناس ) ( والخير في وفي أمتي حتى تقوم الساعه )

والله الموفق ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مايو 2009)

لا حاجة لمزيدٍ من ضياع الوقت في المهاترات ........
أرجو أن نصرف الوقت الثمين على أبحاثنا وتفكيرنا في الابتكارات .........


----------



## عضو1 (10 مايو 2009)

هذا ما نقصده نحن في غنا عن التعليقات التي لا تنفع بل تضر أكثر مما تنفع وهي لاتغني ولاتسمن من جوع وهذه الابتكارات والتفكير والابحاث تحتاج ءالى مكان ملائم ءالى بيئه عمل نظيفه خاليه من الشوائب من أجل تقديم ماهو أفضل للجميع ولكل مجتهد نصيب ..

لكن الله لايغير مابي قول حتى يغيروا مابي أنفسهم ..

وءاذا استمرت هذه التعليقات بدون أن نرى أي تقدم ايجابي في هذا الأمر نطالب بحذف الموضوع وقفل باب النقاش فيه لأنه من الواضح أنه لايوجد أي نوايا صادقه وجاده لدعم هذا المشروع سوى التعليقات ..


----------



## hayder04 (10 مايو 2009)

توضيح للاخوة والاخوات الذين ساهموا بردودهم الكريمة . ولكل من يهتم بهذا الامر

اني اطرح المبادرة خالصة لله . ولست بحاجة الى اي نفع مادي منها الا اجر المولى عز وجل

وكما لكم رؤيتكم في الموضوع ومن الزاوية التي ترونه بها . فبحكم خبرتي في الحياة الهندسية والتجارية معا فان لي نظرة ناجحة ان شاء الله

وبارك الله بمن قال لانريد مهاترات . نريد عمل .... نعم لا اريد الخوض باي حوار جانبي . ولكني فقط اردت ان اوضح لاخوتي وابنائي عل الله يفتح لنا طريقا الى الابداع

اما عن الحقوق ... فانا اعطي لصاحب الفكرة كل ما يمليه هو لتثبيت حقوقه وبالشكل الذي يرضيه .. فانا اريد ابداعه كصدقة جارية ولياخذ هو مالي الذي هو عبئ يوم القيامة

ولمن يريد الاستفاضة في الحوار معي فهذا الرابط الجديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132887.html

وبانتظاركم احبتي في الله . والتفتوا لنصيحة زميلكم .... اتركوا المهاترات فان الامر جد ...

والله من وراء القصد وهو على كل شئ شهيد​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 مايو 2009)

لك ما أردت أخي Hayder04 ولن أتدخل في أمرك والأمر كله في ذمتك فما أخشاه أن تكون صادقا وأن أقف في 

وجهك وأبوء باثم تعطيلك ...

موفق ان شاء الله ...


----------



## عضو1 (11 مايو 2009)

أخي الفاضل أنت أوضحت بأنك لا تريد مهاترات ءاذن أين المشكله لماذا كل هذه التعليقات من هنا وهناك لماذا لانستبدل هذه التعليقات الغير مجديه والتي لاطائل منها سوى مضعيه للوقت كلام لايسمن ولايغني من جوع لماذا لانكون عمليين مثل الغرب ونجلس على طاولت عمل لنبدأ بشكل عملي وضمن الأطار القانوني لأنها في النهايه نسعى ءال ترجمة وجود هذا المكتب الحلم على أرض الواقع وأنت ذكرت أنك تبتغي مرضات الله عز وجل وأن المال جعلته في خدمة الشباب بارك الله فيك ولك الأجرين الدنيا والآخره طيب أين المشكله أنا حاليا موجود في سوريا وقلت لك أخي الكريم أنه الأخ محمد الكردي موجود عندك في دبي تواصل معه فلأخ محمد الكردي يمثلنا جميعا وهو الأقرب منا على طرح الموضوع بكل أبعاده فاذا كانت هناك أخي الكريم نوايا صادقه وجديه في الموضوع نكرر أنه من الأفضل أن تجلس مع الأخ محمد الكردي لنبدأ بالأجراآت القانونيه وءاذا كانت لديك الرغبه في أن أنضم ءالى هذا اللقاء العملي أنا على استعداد وجه لي دعوه وأنا حاضر ماعندي مشكله المهم العمل والعمل والعمل ( وقل اعملوا فسرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنيين ) نحن في انظار ردك أخي الكريم لمافيه الخير خدمة لشباب هذه الأمه وهو حلم بالنسبة لهم يسعون جاهدين لتحقيقه ..

والله من واء القصد ..


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
سبق وان طلبت مجموعه من الاشخاص يهتمون بهذا الامر وانا اعيد نفس الطلب 
واذا بتقبلوني اكون عضوا امنهم اكون من الممتنين لكم
ملاحظه:

ارجوا من مدير الموقع او احد المشرفين على الاقسام الرئيسيه تبني هذا الطلب
وشكرا....


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة
و يلزمها التفكير و وضع خطة واضحة و تتناول عدة محاور 
من اهمها :
عقد دورات متميزة من خبراء لتهيئة العقول للانتاج و الابداع
خبراء يكونون كمرجع لكل مكتشف ومخترع
الاختراع اساسه فهم الاساسيات لذلك يلزمنا ترجمة العلم بشكل واضح و ليس بشكل تقليدي
اقترح ::::::ان يكون لمركز الابحاث هذا مقرات في الدول العربية يتم من خلالها التواصل
و اكتشاف العقول المبدعة لتتحقق الفائدة العظمى
اقترح .........ابتعاث من يرغب لمراكز ابحاث اجنبية لمدة لا تتجاوز السنة
ارجو من الله ان اكون وفقت لطرح المفيد
لدي الكثير


----------

